#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-18
<Cijam> alguem do brasil
<Pricey> !br | Cijam
<ubotu> Cijam: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cijam> obrigado
<Seeker`> lo popey
<popey> lo
<jpatrick> hi civija
<civija> hello jpatrick
<jpatrick> how's it going?
<civija> can't complain :)
<civija> you?
<jpatrick> neither
<civija> good
<dodobas> civija: spamming again :)
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-19
<mormito> hola
 * fetova o/
<erUSUL> LjL: ping
<LjL> erUSUL: pong
<erUSUL> LjL: can you take a look at zach_ on #ubuntu ??
<erUSUL> LjL: btw; how are you? doing well i hope...
<LjL> i'm ok, passed the one exam that was bothering me this semester :)
<erUSUL> LjL: congrats!!
<erUSUL> @yay
<botijo> ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<LjL> :)
<jpatrick> !yay | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Glad you made it! :-)
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<jpatrick> hola
<P3L|C4N0> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> que tal?
<P3L|C4N0> todo tranquilo
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-20
<GPenguin> popey: so you want the entire story to be repeated on this channel?
<popey> I kickbanned GPenguin because I believe him to be Patrick Frank
<popey> from #ubuntu-uk that is
<popey> if he has a problem with that, then he should take it up with the people who run this channel
<popey> I am not willing to discuss it further until someone else steps in
<GPenguin> [10:39] <GPenguin> popey: and then you seriously wonder why people react in a rude way to such violent attitude?
<GPenguin> [10:40] <popey> GPenguin is I believe a certain patrick frank
<GPenguin> [10:40] <popey> I kickbanned him from #ubuntu-uk
<GPenguin> [10:40] <GPenguin> popey: you make up wild guesses about my real name and take violent action based on wild assumptions while there was no need to be massive
<GPenguin> [10:40] <GPenguin> popey: thats not just unhealthy attitude, thats abusive
<GPenguin> [10:41] <popey> raise it with the irc ops if you have an issue with me
<GPenguin> [10:41] <GPenguin> popey: and the irony is that you claim Patrick Frank was rude because of such abuse
<GPenguin> [10:41] <tonyyarusso> popey: loco stuff is handled in #ubuntu-irc now - this channel is just for #ubuntu, #kubuntu, et al and their offtopics
<GPenguin> [10:41] <popey> oh ok
<GPenguin> [10:41] <GPenguin> popey: why would i be interested in further escalation? i follow your invite to this channel to talk to you after you banned me without any reason
<GPenguin> [10:41] <popey> GPenguin: take it to #ubuntu-irc :)
<GPenguin> so the case is open
<GPenguin> popey: are you at least aware that _you_ are escalating a peaceful situation?
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: peaceful situation and kickban doesn't fit
<GPenguin> Tm_T: whats your role in the ubuntu community, please?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: I'm the Overseer, but that doesn't matter
<GPenguin> i was having peaceful smalltalk on #ubuntu-uk and popey banned me with the comment "i suspect you are Patrick Frank". then invited me to #ubuntu-ops where he told he wont discuss. then invited me to #ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> yes
<GPenguin> Tm_T: it does matter if i talk to the right person or some random popey fanboy
<Tm_T> no, I'm not any fanboy, sorry
<GPenguin> good. so there is a chance that you manage this situation in a professional way
<GPenguin> and to make this clear from the beginning. i am not claiming the right to be on #ubuntu-uk. since popey shows this hostile attitude i dont care to be there. what i care about is the abusive attitude
<Tm_T> GPenguin: anyway, if popey or other ops in this channel discuss this matter with you, then do, if not, I can't help you other than point you to ubuntu irc council
<GPenguin> Tm_T: so you want me to spend time and efforts outside of IRC to deal with some abusive jerk on IRC?
<GPenguin> Tm_T: the behaviour of popey meets the classic "harassment policy"
<Daviey> GPenguin: Please refrain from calling -uk operators jerks
<GPenguin> Tm_T: and i expect this to be fixed where the problem occurs
<Tm_T> GPenguin: unfortunately I can't help you other way, as I don't have nor like to have powers to "fix them"
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i have seen network operators who k-line for the behaviour what popey did
<Tm_T> GPenguin: then talk to them?
<Daviey> GPenguin: if you are infact Patrick Frank - you are supposed to be on a kline
<GPenguin> Tm_T: simple question: what is the purpose of this channel here?
<GPenguin> Daviey: says who?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: talk and collaboration between irc operators of loco channels
<GPenguin> Tm_T: why was i invited to
<Tm_T> GPenguin: we don't hold power over each other usually
<GPenguin> Tm_T: why was i invited to #
<Daviey> oh come on, you know as well as the rest of us that you are supposed to be klined
<Daviey> Shall we ask freenode staff?
<GPenguin> Tm_T: why was i invited to #ubuntu-ops first and then taken from there to this channel then?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: to discuss this matte
<popey> actually i asked him to come here to _escalate_ the matter
<Tm_T> Daviey: please do if needed :))
<GPenguin> Tm_T: and the discussion is where?
<popey> I do _not_ want to discuss it and I'd rather the other -uk ops didnt either
<popey> its a monumental waste of time
<popey> but your time, so up to you
<Daviey> Tm_T: asked one staffer
<Tm_T> GPenguin: like to discuss it now? ok, first calm down
<Tm_T> popey: I'll try :))
<GPenguin> popey: right. you are intriguing to see a person k-lined. thats pretty weak ethics to be honest
<GPenguin> Tm_T: calm down if somebody behaves like a jerk?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: yes
<GPenguin> popey: what do you think the community says about your ethics?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: because if you do not, you might end up being a jerk yourself, I'm not qualified to say are you already
<GPenguin> popey: do you think your ethics meet the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<GPenguin> popey: or are you that much of a celebrity these days that such a Code of Conduct does not apply to you anymore?
<GPenguin> popey: you say you want escalation?
<Tm_T> since when popey has become celebrity? =)
<GPenguin> popey: you want me to pick up this challenge?
<GPenguin> popey: you want escalation so you can cry later that i was escalating a harmless situation?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: anyway, thus far you have only tried to make huge fight rather than discuss
<popey> GPenguin: I have already suggested what I think you should do
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i tried to fight or popey?
<popey> take it to the irc council GPenguin
<Tm_T> GPenguin: you, calm down, son
<GPenguin> popey: so you are actively provoking a mud fight on the council mailing lists?
<popey> no, i am asking you to take it to the irc council
<Tm_T> GPenguin: no, he is not asking any mud fighting
<GPenguin> popey: again - how does that fit the Code of Conduct what you do here?
<popey> as I have said many times, I am not willing to discuss it until you escalate it
<popey> I believe I am too close to the issue to be impartial
<Tm_T> GPenguin: calm down, I think I said it before already
<GPenguin> popey: psycho logical explained what you do is begging for a punch in the face while there is no need
<GPenguin> popey: and now think back how the situation was before you turned abusive. there was a random person on #ubuntu-uk having small talk in a friendly and peaceful way
<Tm_T> bahhhhh
<Tm_T> stupid borky scripts
<popey> sorry everyone
<Tm_T>  /remove GPenguin I said calm down
<Tm_T> popey: thanks :))
<Tm_T> popey: had fun for a moment there
<Tm_T> tomaw: hi hi welcome
<Daviey> tomaw: missed the fun :(
<GPenguin> Ubuntu Developers invite people to #ubuntu-irc after they abused them, so other Ubuntu Developers can abuse them, too? is that the master plan? and the complaint was what again? that i turn violent on such input?
<tomaw> hi
<Tm_T> tomaw: ^^
<Tm_T> GPenguin: no, no plan to abuse
<GPenguin> tomaw: is that the deal here?
<GPenguin> Tm_T: double check your behaviour
<Tm_T> GPenguin: honestly, calm down, as long as you are raging around you can't discuss
<tomaw> GPenguin: I have only just joined
<Tm_T> GPenguin: I do my job, no abuse there
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i am calm. even after your abusive behaviour
<Tm_T> GPenguin: good then
<GPenguin> Tm_T: no you dont do your job.
<Tm_T> interesting
<GPenguin> Tm_T: you are having ban fun like popey. and this abuse brought me to this channel
<Tm_T> GPenguin: no, I am not having ban fun
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i dont care that you dont value the Code of Conduct that you signed when becoming an Ubuntu Developer. i care about people who abuse me. do you get it?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: hmm, you do make hard accusations, son :)
<Tm_T> without any arguments
<GPenguin> Tm_T: a start would be that you stop flooding me with crap like "calm down" while i am calm
<Tm_T> GPenguin: good, good
<GPenguin> Tm_T: the next step is that you dont look at me with the eyes of a ban happy jerk when i try to explain a problem
<Tm_T> GPenguin: yes son
<GPenguin> Tm_T: the third step is that you learn about respect and stop calling me "son", so i dont have to insult you
<Tm_T> son, I do respect you, no need to insult
<GPenguin> Tm_T: the basic principle about de-escalation. you play the access dude, then you should know about it
<Daviey> GPenguin: I believe you are Paddy Frank also - for this reason i don't want you unbanned from -uk anytime soon.
<GPenguin> Daviey: keep out of this at this point. thank you
<GPenguin> i am sure Tm_T is mature enough to handle this on his own without support
<Daviey> GPenguin: Would be good if you did also.
<GPenguin> Daviey: remember - i was invited to this place after i was abused by popey
<GPenguin> and the bottom line was "i suspect this person is Patrick Frank who was rude some months ago. so i must ban him now without cause"
<GPenguin> do you get this so far?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: I need some prove for this, as I can't see inside popeys head
<GPenguin> Tm_T: ask popey to provide you a log then
<GPenguin> i will take a break now so you have enough time to _think_ how to proceed
<GPenguin> but be warned. i am not taking anymore abuse from anybody
<popey> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2008/02/20/%23ubuntu-uk.html
<GPenguin> post the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, too please. so all of you can re-read before you say _anything_
<popey> I dont need to read it, I already did that.
<Tm_T> GPenguin: ok, now I have seen this situation for some depth
<Tm_T> GPenguin: any comments about this matter?
<Tm_T> GPenguin: ok, I'll make some hot chocolate in the meantime
<GPenguin> is it on me now to comment, or is the situation right now that popey has to justify, why he takes violent action based on wild assumptions?
<Daviey> answer a question with a question?
<GPenguin> i hope we are past the ethics of the old wild wild west days where you fire and forget
<popey> GPenguin: what _exactly_ do you want to happen now?
<GPenguin> the first step is that popey justifies his actions, then i will comment
<popey> ok, here goes.
 * Tm_T sips
<popey> I believe that you are someone who has in the past been k-lined from freenode. I also believe that you are Paddy Frank. a) ban evasion. b) unsavoury person who makes threats to people.
<GPenguin> popey: and try to avoid throwing mud and digging up old gossip. stick to facts
<popey> ergo, I don't want you in the channel
<popey> ^^ facts
<GPenguin> yes, that is your assumption
<popey> s/assumption/belief
 * Daviey agrees with said belif
<Daviey> belief*
<GPenguin> and your IRC ethics are, that you take violent action based on assumption and belief?
<popey> s/vilolent/appropriate
<popey> yes
<Tm_T> GPenguin: can you prove you are not this person they are talking about?
<popey> i gave you an opportunity to say you were not paddy frank
<popey> (although given you are him [IMO] that's tricky)
<GPenguin> popey: my next question is - are you aware that _this_ is not acceptable regarding the Freenode Guidelines?
<Daviey> and evading a k-line is?!
<GPenguin> Tm_T: i dont have to prove anything. we are not in front of court.
<popey> umm, you beat me - you broke guidelines by evading a kline
<GPenguin> popey: assumption
<Seeker`> what is "this"?
<GPenguin> can you prove it?
<popey> can I prove what?
<GPenguin> and take note: i have to deal with 3 people the same time which is causing stress
<popey> i can prove that you are paddy frank "beyond reasonable doubt" yes
<popey> this conversation is pretty much proof
<popey> IMO
<Tm_T> GPenguin: if you don't have to prove, why popey have to prove? anyway, you are just attacking atm
<popey> to be clear. I don't believe I broke the CoC, I dont believe I have gone against freenode guidelines.
<GPenguin> popey: you dont even know the difference between assumption and proof, but you are responsible for wife and kids. and you seriously wonder that i react to such people like you with patience, politeness and non-violent communication?
<popey> ergo, we have a difference of opinion
<GPenguin> popey: i believe that you have to learn a lot about social ethics before you carry on playing the Free Software Developer
<popey> take it to the irc council please
<popey> I am done here
<GPenguin> popey: no thanks
<Tm_T> GPenguin: you are still just attacking, son :(
<popey> stop wasting my time then
<GPenguin> popey: i have better things to do than playing the mud fights low life suckers like you bring up
<Tm_T> that is not sensible way to discuss, GPenguin
<GPenguin> popey: and now have fun on #ubuntu-uk as the jerk that you are :-)
<Tm_T> tomaw: isn't he lovely?
<GPenguin> Tm_T: dont worry. i am done
<popey> have a nice day
<Tm_T> GPenguin: shame :(
<GPenguin> popey: you too, sweetheart
<popey> mwah!
<GPenguin> popey: and never forget: the color pink is with you
<popey> I am more of a blue person myself
<Tm_T> he couldn't back up his words I notice, so time to retreat
<Tm_T> anyway, to me it's look like ban-on-sight now on
<Tm_T> why people can't sit down and talk like adults, instead of trolling and attacking untill get kille
<Tm_T> d
<popey> he is a special case
<Tm_T> aren't they all? ;--P
<Tm_T> glad I'm not a human
<popey> :)
<popey> hahah
<Tm_T> what we should do to him in -classroom channels?
<Seeker`> kick him?
<Seeker`> he clearly isn't pleasent
<Tm_T> who wants to do it? ;)
<Tm_T> Seeker`: go ahead :)
<Seeker`> ban as well?
<Tm_T> why not
<Seeker`> you sure?
<Tm_T> he will come around soon enough but why not
<Tm_T> lovely
<popey> bah, i dont have ops in #ubuntu-doc
<Tm_T> me neither
<Seeker`> -10:39:06- GPenguin: more escalation that is absolutely not necessary
<Seeker`> -10:39:18- GPenguin: you fail in understanding the Freenode Guidelines
<Seeker`> -10:40:59- GPenguin: maybe what you do is useful to come closer to a friendship with popey
<Seeker`> -10:41:17- GPenguin: but your behaviour creates any enemy as tradeoff
<Seeker`> -10:41:36- GPenguin: thats not just weak ethics, thats dumb
<Seeker`> I haven;t replied to him
<Tm_T> nor need to
<elektronik123> hello
<elektronik123> halllo
<elektronik123> hallo
<jussi01> Hi
<jussi01> elektronik123: you need to ask your question
<elektronik123> i can`t join to #ubuntu-pl
<Mez> elektronik123, you need to speak to pressenter who is the person that set your ban
<Mez> there unfortunately is no bantracker for that channel, so I cant find out why this happened
<jpatrick> LjL: oh, lord, no, Crysis is at it again
<jpatrick> at least I think it's Crysis, same real name..
<Pici> jpatrick: set a realname ban then?
<jpatrick> Pici: don't worry, I've kicked him out and told him what he did wrong
<Azag> ok
<jpatrick> Azag: cuando te expulsaron?
<jpatrick> no veo nada en el backlog..
<Azag> hoy
<Azag> hace 1 hora, o algo asi
<Azag> si expulsan a alguien q usa la misma conexion me expulsan a mi?
<jpatrick> ahhh
<jpatrick> eso lo explica
<jpatrick> TipXxi [n=xxy@190.160.242.238] has left #ubuntu-es [requested by jpatrick: "no spam"]
<Azag> TipXxi es un vecino qu se cuelga de mi Wifi
<Azag> :(
<jpatrick> Azag: lo siento no lo quieria hacer para ti, por no se premite spam en los canales de #ubuntu*
<jpatrick> Azag: te quito el ban ahora
<Azag> ok, thnx
<Azag> le voy a decir, q pare el spam, y q deje de usar mi conexion...
<Darksiteevil> mas bien protejela
<jpatrick> Azag: ya esta, puedes entrar en el canal
<Azag> gracias
<Azag> :)
<jpatrick> lo siento por las molestias
<Azag> ningun problema
<Azag> gracias y nos vemos en ubuntu-es
<no0tic> question of the day: I banned an IP. Can a cloaked user join if he connects with that iP?
<nalioth> no0tic: no
<no0tic> thanks
<Myrtti> boing
<erUSUL> Myrtti: boing www.boingboing.net home of Doctorow XD
<LjL> no0tic: if you ban the host, yes, if you actually ban the numeric address, no
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-21
<erUSUL> any op of #ubuntu awake???
<Gary> monitoring erUSUL
<erUSUL> Gary: so you saw Hacktalk??
<Gary> yep
<erUSUL> Gary: ok
<LjL> no0tic: should probably update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<no0tic> LjL, I'm taking a look
<no0tic> LjL, it doesn't work
<no0tic> LjL, it doesn't load
<LjL> no0tic: fix your smoke signals
<no0tic> pidgeons are tired
<LjL> no0tic: and spring is almost coming, they might get engaged in non-data-transmission activities
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-22
<mysterioso> is this a good room to learn about the IRC
<mysterioso> ?
<no0tic> no
<mysterioso> neone even monitoring?
<no0tic> no
<no0tic> :)
<mysterioso> no0tic what is a good room to learn about the IRC
<no0tic> first of all they are channels, not rooms :)
<nalioth> mysterioso: this is not where you're looking for, either
<mysterioso> im not ?
<mysterioso> i just want a good CHANNEL to talk about the IRC
<mysterioso> and seein as how this is called ubuntu-irc i thought this would be a fine place
<no0tic> mysterioso, /topic
<mysterioso> uhhuh
<mysterioso> well will someone jsut help me find the right channel?  or tell me how to find a channel in general?
<nalioth> mysterioso: most networks have a HELP channel
<mysterioso> help
<mysterioso> didnt work
<no0tic> mysterioso, /j #help
<mysterioso> can i create a channel called #ubuntu-banned?
<nalioth> no
<mysterioso> isnt there supposed to be some type of coucil vote here?
<nalioth> no
<mysterioso> will I get in trouble for creating that channel?
<nalioth> what do you think?
<mysterioso> no
<mysterioso> if it doesnt exist why cant I create it?
<nalioth> because this is freenode
<mysterioso> and that means?
<nalioth> means you should read http://freenode.net to see how we roll
<mysterioso> thanks
<mysterioso> it says that topical or reference channels are a first come first serve basis
<mysterioso> the way i see it , is  that since my channel name would be #ubuntu-banned  and the topic would be about being banned from #ubuntu.  not only does it coincide it seems like its my right
<mysterioso> not tryin to be a bully or anything
<mysterioso> just curious
<mysterioso> and humurous
<nalioth> ##topical ##channels ##are ##named ##like ##so
<mysterioso> yeah just read that
<nalioth> #project #channels #are #named #thusly
<mysterioso> so who do i actually get permission from?
<mysterioso> how do I get permission to create the channel #ubuntu-banned?
<jpatrick> jussi01: yo
<jussi01> hei
<jpatrick> no0tic: having fun? :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, no.
<no0tic> jpatrick, connection works, it seems to have a problem with routing http
<no0tic> and other protocols
<no0tic> irc works perfectly
<jpatrick> ah, odd..
<no0tic> jpatrick, odder, some sites work others no
<jpatrick> dns problem?
<no0tic> no
<no0tic> smtp, pop, ssh work
<no0tic> dig works fine
<no0tic> ping too
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-23
<crunchyfroggie> hi, is this the right place to ask for an "ubuntu cloak"?
<no0tic> are you an ubuntu member?
<crunchyfroggie> yes
<crunchyfroggie> not with this nick
<crunchyfroggie> (a member of the forums, is that enough?)
<no0tic> no, are you inside ubuntu members in launchpad?
<crunchyfroggie> oops, no.
<crunchyfroggie> thanks for the help
<no0tic> you're welcome
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crunchyfroggie about member
<crunchyfroggie> thanks guys
<crunchyfroggie> :)
<nalioth> Infernuz: what's up?
<Infernuz>  i mute in #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> hmm
<Infernuz> te acordas de la info de ayer que mande
<Infernuz> my info the LINUX TOUR 2008 in Nicaragua
<Infernuz> They thought it was spam and I ban
<Infernuz> 	
<Infernuz> I did not know that Ubuntu had another salon to give that kind of news
<Infernuz> sorry my writed ingles it bad, i used google traslate
<Infernuz> Besides, it was not the only salon to report to / amsn command all salons that I am none baneo only ubuntu -es
<nalioth>     /amsn es malo  :(
<Infernuz> i agree with the ban if I had known he had a living for the news important as the Linux Tour, Mr jpatrick I remove the ban but I can not write in the channel, according to your list that I remove leaves, but my computer can not write with anyone ubuntu -
<Infernuz> ok nalioth
<Infernuz> but i don now
<nalioth> jpatrick: you around?
<jpatrick> Infernuz: I've unmuted you twice now, you should be able to write
<Infernuz> hablame en español por favor
<Infernuz> es que no entendi unas palabras
<jpatrick> Infernuz: que te he quitado el mute dos veces
<Infernuz> tratare de nuevo te avisare si se pudo o no
<Infernuz> si thx jpatric
<Infernuz> nalioth thx
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> hmm
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-24
<jpatrick> @sun
<botijo> Facto sun no encontrado
<no0tic> jpatrick, llueve?
<no0tic> jpatrick, hay lluvia?
<no0tic> jpatrick, uhm, too many languages conflicting in my brain
<jpatrick> no0tic: typo of @syn
<jpatrick> no0tic: and yeah, I know how that feels
<no0tic> ack!
<no0tic> now I rst
<jpatrick> now, I suffer
<no0tic> if !SYN then DROP
<jpatrick> aww
<Myrtti> !syn
<ubotu> FIN... FIN!!!... GO AWAY!!! FIN.
<no0tic> :D
<Nafallo> haha
<Myrtti> :->
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-16
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi there
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-17
<MTecknology> I'm not sure where to ask this at - When will someone go through and wipe out all the ~ubuntumembers applications? That team really should be Restricted.... It just makes more sense.....
<jussi01> MTecknology: come again?
<MTecknology> what?
<jussi01> [06:44:56] <MTecknology> I'm not sure where to ask this at - When will someone go through and wipe out all the ~ubuntumembers applications? That team really should be Restricted.... It just makes more sense.....
<MTecknology> awesome :)
<MTecknology> wrong chan
<MTecknology> jussi01: h on
<MTecknology> jussi01: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<MTecknology> there's 904 members that applied
<MTecknology> but applications aren't handled that way...
<jussi01> MTecknology: yoiu need to get the admins of the group to sort it out. ;)
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> jussi01: does it at least make sense that I think that?
<jussi01> MTecknology: I dont think it makes a huge difference, but yeah. (wishlist bug) ;)
<MTecknology> I'll do that
<MTecknology> jussi01: it just looks kinda ugly and kinda makes it appear that Ubuntu doesn't pay attention to its users
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> hrm, should I do mteck or mtecknology....
<MTecknology> sorry, I'm still getting used to multiple windows, I have 3 now :P
<elky> MTecknology, it is moderated, as of a while ago. the cleanup just needs to be done delicately to avoid potential "ubuntu rejects 1000 people! ubuntu is EVIL!!!11!!1!eleventy!!1one"
<MTecknology> elky: that's sad :(
<MTecknology> elky: funny ending though
<MTecknology> elky: so... how does the cleanup go? 10/week or something?
<elky> no, it'll be all at once. it's just waiting on the result of a discussion on the appropriate message
<elky> grrrrr!
<MTecknology> huh....
<MTecknology> elky: Not sure why I dropped this channel, what was that answer then?
<elky> no, you dropped before i finished
<elky> no, it'll be all at once. it's just waiting on the result of a discussion on the appropriate message
<elky> and hopefully a way to avoid everyone in the CC and every RMB from getting 904 emails
<MTecknology> elky: oh - I'm applying for membership...
<MTecknology> elky: would you care to support me at all in there?
<elky> MTecknology, i've told you all the other times you've asked. i dont know you from anywhere other than -offtopic.
<MTecknology> doh, sorry
<MTecknology> I forget that a lot
<piti> Hi. I'd like to know if there was a way to join more than twenty channels: I reached the limit since a while now, and regulary have to part channels to be able to join new ones...
<pleia2> ask freenode staff for an exception to the 20 channel limit
<jussi01> piti: you need to ask that in freenode.
<jussi01> heya pleia2
<piti> ok, thanks
<rhosigma> i need an Ubuntu cloak for irc, how do i go about getting one?
<Myrtti> rhosigma: you're ubuntu member?
<rhosigma> i applied to be an ubuntu member and i aparently have to set this up per the membership page
<Myrtti> you don't *have* to ;-) but you can
<rhosigma> no wait, thats the benefits, sorry
<Myrtti> rhosigma: could you give your launchpad page?
<Myrtti> rhosigma, please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<rhosigma> https://launchpad.net/~rhosigma
<rhosigma> i have done all that
<Nafallo> johanbr: jag slanger ut honom om han svarar negativt. emot? :-)
<johanbr> gör som du vill
<Nafallo> doh
<Nafallo> johanbr: nagot sager mig att han forstar, men har problem med att erkanna att han har fel.
<Nafallo> johanbr: irriterande, men nu tror jag kanalen hade blivit ilsk om jag sparkar ut honom.
<johanbr> kanske bäst att låta det vara den här gången
<Nafallo> mjo
<Nafallo> irriterande vore om han faktiskt inte fattade poangen...
<Nafallo> for det betyder att han inte fattat IRC
<Nafallo> och jag skulle ge honom mer cred an sa.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-18
<soren> How do I go about changing my mask from ubuntu/member/shawarma to ubuntu/member/soren? I changed my username on Launchpad a long time ago, but didn't think to change it here, too.
<jussi01> soren: Just need to find one of our staffers to do it for you, Nalioth, Pricey or I think elky can request it also.
<elky> soren, you shouldnt need one of us. just find a nearby staffer. get them to PM or ping me if they want to be pedantic.
<soren> And how do I know who are staffers?
<elky> soren, join #freenode, and look for the people who are voiced.
<soren> elky: Thanks
 * Netcowboy is away: [ Probably not there , leave your messages ]
<Nafallo> Netcowboy: please turn off your public away scripts.
<dookie2000ca> I'd like to get a cloak please
<Myrtti> dookie2000ca: are you an ubuntu member?
<dookie2000ca> yes, I am
<Myrtti> could you give your launchpad page url
<Myrtti> also
<dookie2000ca> https://launchpad.net/~devonkearns
<Myrtti> dookie2000ca, please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<dookie2000ca> I've got the nick registration steps completed already :)
<Myrtti> all of them?
<Myrtti> just checking
<dookie2000ca> all 7
<jpds> You're not an Ubuntu Member.
<jpds> !member | dookie2000ca, please see this page
<ubottu> dookie2000ca, please see this page: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Myrtti> yup...
<dookie2000ca> ah, gotcha.  thanks!
<Myrtti> you can still apply for a unaffiliated cloak at #freenode
<dookie2000ca> thanks again :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, hateball said: !sudo is <reply>  I Ubuntu kör man "sudo" framför ett kommando för att köra det med förhöjda behörigheter. Skulle man ändå måste vara *tvungen* att köra som root, så är det "sudo -i" som gäller.
<Nafallo> jpds: /j #ubuntu-se
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-19
<A4Tech> hi all
<A4Tech> people, how to recover lost password?
<jussi01> A4Tech: ask in #freenode
<A4Tech> jussi01: ok)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-20
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ops, ubottu said: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<[NikO]> so usefull ubot4 :)
<Odo> hi folks
<MTecknology> When are hostmasks given to new members?
<jussi01> MTecknology: as soon as they ask, provide link to LP profile, have their nick setup and a staff/GC is available to do it.
<MTecknology> jussi01: so it's one of those "just wait for it" things?
<jussi01> MTecknology: has the person in question asked?
<MTecknology> I don't know
<MTecknology> I haven't been asked about anything yet
<MTecknology> I was added to the team, but that's about it
<Myrtti> what is this about?
<Myrtti> MTecknology: you got approved?
<MTecknology> ya
<Pici> MTecknology: So you're an Ubuntu Member?
<MTecknology> yup
<Pici> MTecknology: *you* need to request the cloak then
<Myrtti> it's not given by default to all members
<MTecknology> That's what I was asking
<MTecknology> I didn't really ask it how I had it in my head
<MTecknology> Who do I ask?
<Myrtti> MTecknology: "hello I'm an ubuntu member, approved in the Loco council on the 19th, here's my launchpad page. Could I have a cloak, please?"
<Pici> MTecknology: You can ask me and I can make sure that the basic steps are done and ask the group contacts to enable your cloak.
<Pici> MTecknology: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> MTecknology: Your lp page?
<MTecknology> launchpad.net/~mtecknology
<Pici> elky, nalioth, Pricey: ping, cloak for https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology requested.
<MTecknology> Pici: so I'll get it whenever one of them pops in here?
<Pici> MTecknology: Indeedy.
<Pici> MTecknology: Stick around though
<MTecknology> yup, I'll be around for about 20min
<MTecknology> then I need to go home and get ready for my LoCo meeting
<Myrtti> MTecknology: they can set it up even if you're not here :-)
<MTecknology> :D
<nalioth> MTecknology: which is you, in your LP picture?
<VicTheHunter> Hello
<VicTheHunter> join #ubuntu-meta
<Myrtti> what's that?
<VicTheHunter> I was trying to join that channel
<Myrtti> oh, ok
<VicTheHunter> I need help troubleshooting video images, could you help me?
<VicTheHunter> ﻿When I watch videos with Cheese, or totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1, the images come out looking interleaved, and the bottom half is columns of solid colors.  How can I fix this?
<Myrtti> have you asked in #ubuntu?
<[NikO]> VicTheHunter, the channel support is #ubuntu
<VicTheHunter> not yet, I didn't know. Thanks, I'll go there.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-21
<Ipaqmaster> HALP MEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Ipaqmaster> oh comeon YS ALL AFK OR SOMETHING :SSSS
<erUSUL> hi; i have problems with mibbit is there any problem on banning mibbit entairly on a channel?
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> temporary ?
<erUSUL> [NikO]: dunno; there is some bored kid spammng the channel trough mibbit connections
<erUSUL> [NikO]: and i dunno if banning all mibbit users is to much a measure
<[NikO]> take a look at user realname
<[NikO]> there is the real hostname on it
<[NikO]> and you can ban it via /msg chanserv +d
<erUSUL> [NikO]: well yes but he uses a new one each time
<bazhang> thought it was /wii nick
<[NikO]> erUSUL, you mean he change his ip ?
<[NikO]> his real ip
<erUSUL> [NikO]: probably
<erUSUL> first hostmask was *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-a71afab07ac7429d
<[NikO]> erUSUL,
<[NikO]> it s not that
<erUSUL> second one was *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e9db3b79ab490b33
<[NikO]>  whois it
<[NikO]> you will see his real hostname on the username
<[NikO]> mibbit provide it
<[NikO]> and with mode +d you can put a ban it
<erUSUL>  aaaaaa    H   0  i=3e8d3a0d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e9db3b79ab490b33 [ns.km31614.keymachine.de]
<erUSUL> you mean ns.km31614.keymachine.de ??
<[NikO]> yes
<bazhang> yep
<erUSUL> oops
<erUSUL> :|
 * erUSUL is noob op
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> ubuntu-de?
<erUSUL> [NikO]: ok thanks
<erUSUL> no #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> wow :)
<erUSUL> so /msg chanserv +d ns.km31614.keymachine.de ....
<erUSUL> [NikO]: how does exactly +d works ? my attemps have failed...
<[NikO]> erUSUL, +d (realname ban)  	 This mode takes one parameter, a mask which is matched against the so-called "Real Name" field each client supplies, and prevents any matching clients from sending to the channel or joining it. It accepts the standard * and ? wildcards.
<[NikO]> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<[NikO]> for exemple
<erUSUL> [NikO]: it does not appear when you use /ban
<[NikO]> no, it s not the ban list
<[NikO]> try /mode #ubuntu-es +D
<[NikO]> try /mode #ubuntu-es +d
<erUSUL> ok; the hostname format is the same
<[NikO]> to see +d ban
<erUSUL> ok thanks very much
<erUSUL> sight... it first used a shell acoount on web hosting provider .... keymachine.de now i see him using his real connection (i hope) p5B3244E0.dip.t-dialin.net
<erUSUL> :|
<MTecknology> nalioth: hey, I just noticed I had that backlog sitting there... you calling me a chick??>
<Myrtti> MTecknology: since when is that a problem?
<nalioth> MTecknology: on irc, we're all textual creatures
<MTecknology> Myrtti: because I'm not
<Myrtti> oh, sorry, didn't realise being a chick is a problem...
 * erUSUL ...
<MTecknology> Myrtti: it's not ; but what if I called you a guy? :P
<MTecknology> and I was only joking btw ;)
<Myrtti> MTecknology: I get that once a day
<Myrtti> nothing new there
<Myrtti> I just correct the error with a smile
<Myrtti> jokes usually come with a smiley
<Myrtti> irony and jokes don't transfer that well to textual communications
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> nore do they in my daily communication
<St`> καλησπερα, τι κανετε;;
<Myrtti> moikkelis St`
<MTecknology> that russian?
<Myrtti> greek
<MTecknology> oh
<Myrtti> as the tld tells ;-)
<MTecknology> tld?
<Myrtti> top level domain
<St`> Myrtti:  καλησπερα τι σημαινει moikkelis ?
<MTecknology> oh!
<erUSUL> MTecknology: the epsilons pi lambdas etc give a good clue too XD
<Myrtti> St`: it's Finnish, colloquial for "hello"
<MTecknology> erUSUL: I'm not much for knowing how other languages work
<St`> how are you Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> excellent
<St`> MTecknology:  me too :)))
<St`> hello = καλησπερα (in Greek)
<St`> or γεια = hello :))))
<St`> nice room :)))
<nalioth> i speak greek better than i can type it  :|
<St`> where are you from Myrtti ?
<St`> nalioth:  do you speak Greek ?
<Myrtti> nalioth: yeah, I can say kalistera fine meself ;-)
<St`> wowww :))))
<nalioth> St`: i can say 'how are you" and "thanks", but have forgotten quite a bit
<St`> nalioth:  it is not so easy the Greek language ... :))))
<nalioth> well, it's easier when you're around Greeks every day ( I used to live in Europe )
<St`> Do you like the Greece ??
<nalioth> I visited there for a few weeks, and really enjoyed it.  I stayed mostly with my friends in their town.
<St`> i have kubuntu with kde 4.2 ... may i install the K Desktop Environment official modules from synaptic or it is better not to do it ??
<nalioth> St`: you can instally anything available in the repos
<St`> but this uninstall some packets
<St`> that already have
<St`> are these usufull ?
<St`> usufull=useful ***
<Myrtti> have you asked in #kubuntu?
<St`> Myrtti:  i will try :)))
<St`> hey all
<St`>  i am not in #kubuntu hahahaha
<St`> what town nalioth ?
<nalioth> I can't remember the name  :(  (it's been 18 years)
<St`> i have no anser in #kubuntu yet :)))
<St`> nalioth:  how old are you ?
<nalioth> older than 18 :)
<St`> only ??? :)))))
<St`> byezzzz nice to meet you ....
<ehloreverse> hi, i'm search bot owner
<ehloreverse> of this and ubuntu-locoteams channels.
<ehloreverse> who is ?
<[NikO]> ehloreverse, locobot ?
<ehloreverse> yep
<[NikO]> try #ubuntu-eu and zed
<ehloreverse> niko, i'm search you. :=
<ehloreverse> please private.
<jpds> ehloreverse: Which bot?
<ehloreverse> jpds, ubuntu.com bot owner
<ehloreverse> i guess ubuntu-irc channek.
<ehloreverse> channel.
<ehloreverse> do you know ?
<jpds> There is no ubuntu.com bot, do you mean the bot which sits on #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-22
<m4v> ubuntu-es ops around?
<nicolas> m4v, a matter ?
<m4v> some people started an ubuntu sucks debate in #ubuntu-es, there's flamming
<nicolas> who ?
<m4v> well, they're insulting each other now.
<nicolas> who ?
<m4v> there are several, _tty0 (seems to ban evading) and kavacs are the notorious ones
<m4v> to be *
<m4v> jpds: ping?
<nicolas> m4v, ok
<m4v> nicolas: i would ban _tty0, is ban evanding anyway
<McPeter> nicolas, check the ban list :)
<nicolas> m4v, takechi is troll too ?
<m4v> yes
<m4v> takechi was insulting for free just now
<nicolas> m4v, anyway, i only have access on bot
<nicolas> can't do nothing for -offtopic
<m4v> don't worry, thanks
<m4v> nicolas: beats me who has access in -offtopic, can't see the access list
<nicolas> i can't see
<nicolas> it's look like the two bad guy has been put away
<m4v> yes, ubuntu-es seems fine now... jebus_zeta trolling in ubuntu-es-offtopic though
<m4v> just in case anybody with access in #ubuntu-es-offtopic can see this, the channel is a nice flame fest now.
<nicolas> nalioth perhaps?
<nicolas> or LjL-Temp
<m4v> jpds i believe, he didn't reply my ping before, so I guess he isn't here.
<nicolas> i hope someone can do something
<jpds> m4v: I don't have access in -es-ot.
<m4v> jpds: well, there's still a troll in u-es mib_jk6ru9
<jpds> m4v: OK; watching.
<m4v> he just got quiet, but must be the same dude that was giving trouble to erUSUL, same crash talk.
<m4v> jpds: good luck, I'm leaving.
<jpds> Probably, yeah.
<jussi01> jpds: hacktick is looking for a clone to go in the berlin loco channel
<jpds> Hallo hacktick.
<hacktick> hi :)
<hacktick> como estas?
<jpds> Good, in London.
<hacktick> i should learn spanish :)
<hacktick> nice, bug jamming?
<jpds> So, one ubottu bot for #ubuntu-berlin?
<jpds> Yep :)
<hacktick> jpds: would be cool
<jpds> Coming up.
<__iron> Just join #ubuntu-irc and ask, giving a link to your Launchpad profile and make sure you have set up your account as per these steps. All cloaked people should be added to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks Launchpad team.
<__iron> hi
<Myrtti> hello __iron
<__iron> Myrtti: i have to send you my launchpad profile ?
<jussi01> __iron: just post the link here
<Myrtti> not me, this channel
<__iron> ok
<__iron> https://launchpad.net/~tobias-letschka
<Myrtti> __iron: which membership board meeting were you approved as a member?
<Myrtti> MOTU or EMEA?
<__iron> no membership board
<__iron> i doesnt know it
<Myrtti> !member | __iron
<ubottu> __iron: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Myrtti> you need to be Ubuntu member before you are eligble for Ubuntu cloak.
<Myrtti> if you want a generic one, you can go to #freenode and ask for a one
<__iron> ubottu: yes i want to be a ubuntu member
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__iron> lol
<__iron> k
<__iron> Myrtti: k thx i will work on it
<Myrtti> good luck with your endeavours
<nicolas> erUSUL, did you see what we do yesterday ?
<erUSUL> ?
<nicolas> an user of #ubuntu-es come here to complain about two trolls
<nicolas> and there is no ops to put them out
<nicolas> so i use uBOTu-fr to do that
<erUSUL> nicolas: i suppose is the same guy ....
<nicolas> and after that, they continue on #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<erUSUL> nicolas: is using anonymous web proxys and machines to spam through mibbit
<nicolas> ( perhaps should be a good idea to put +O on uBOTu-fr in -es-ot
<erUSUL> nicolas: i will ask pelicano about that... but its been ages since i see him (maybe an email would be faster)
<nicolas> it's not good to have owner never online
<erUSUL> nicolas: btw thanks for taking care
<nicolas> you should ask him to give +F to another operator too
<erUSUL> nicolas: i will
<nicolas> anyway we put _tty0 and another one outside on -es
<nicolas> one with +b host
<nicolas> another with +d ( mibbit user )
<erUSUL> nicolas: that's the one i have bee seing from tme to time today again this time with gpftor3.privacyfoundation.de real hostname (a web anonymizer or something like that)
<erUSUL> nicolas: so he is making a real effort to evade bans ....
<nicolas> sure
<nicolas> bad people love bad pratice
<erUSUL> nicolas: first he used a shell acoount of a web provider later he used his own machine then this service....
<nicolas> i understand, that grow the ban list
<m4v> erUSUL: the two guys from yesterday where from debian-es, if you want to know.
<nicolas> m4v is the man ask here about the problem
<erUSUL> m4v: !? o.0 dunno if that info is of any use...
<erUSUL> i suppose wi will have to wait untill he/she gets tired of being an a**hole
<m4v> erUSUL: I meant that I don't believe this anonymous one are the same as yesterday.
<erUSUL> m4v: a ok;
<m4v> erUSUL: I'm a oper in kubuntu-es, if pelicano chooses to add more ops in u-es I'm available.
<nicolas> it there a problem with pelicano ?
<erUSUL> m4v: well i'm not oposed to add more ops
<m4v> nicolas: no, he's the channel owner
<nicolas> m4v, yes, but it s perhaps a problem :p
<erUSUL> m4v: nicolas a few months back we added a lot of ops at once they linger and then they  disappear.... only the old ones (mainly me and pelicano) hold on
<nicolas> hum :/
<nicolas> in our case
<nicolas> we change the 'master' admin
<nicolas> and things are fine now
<nicolas> we are now 3 on the same level
<nicolas> and all need 2/3 of approval
<m4v> bah, they are at it again in u-es-ot, erUSUL you have op there?
<nicolas> :/
<jpds> m4v: No services at the moment.
<McPeter> nicolas, use bot :p
<nicolas> McPeter, he talk about -offtopic
<nicolas> no bot / no access
<McPeter> ah ok ..
<Silentstri> hello?
 * Silentstri slaps Silentstri around a bit with a large trout
<erUSUL> Silentstri: what's up?
<Silentstri> ????
<Silentstri> oh
<Silentstri> im new to this whole IRC thing...
<Silentstri> is there a stable windows client that ISN'T mIRC?
<erUSUL> Silentstri: are you looking for help with ubuntu ?
<Silentstri> yes
<Silentstri> that too
<erUSUL> Silentstri: you can use xchat on windows
<Silentstri> ty
<Silentstri> a question about kubuntu now
<erUSUL> Silentstri: help is #ubuntu this channel is for irc operators of the various #ubuntu-* channels
<jpds> Silentstri: Try the support channel #kubuntu
<erUSUL> Silentstri: or #kubuntu
<Silentstri> oops >.<
<Silentstri> ty
<erUSUL> Silentstri: no problem ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-22
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-bugs, LimCore said: !sponsorship is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<persia> But it isn't.  It's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<Myrtti> heads up for Speedy2 [~mike@bzq-79-180-18-85.red.bezeqint.net]
<Myrtti> he's hitting apparently *all* IRC channels
<elky> he hit #freenode too
<Myrtti> twice
<juliux> Myrtti: hi;) we have setup http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC for people who have problems with a german irc channel
<jussi01> juliux: nice
<Mamarok> juliux: there is #kubuntu-de missing in your list, and a redirect to http://kubuntu-de.org
<juliux> Mamarok: we are not maintaining #kubuntu-de
<Tm_T> juliux: who is?
<juliux> Tm_T: i don´t know who is doing it atm
<Tm_T> juliux: freenode staff and, well, apachelogger as an example
<Tm_T> juliux: /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-de list
<juliux> Tm_T: i know that chanserv knows it;)
<Mamarok> juliux: I know you are not maintaining it, but you could at least forward the people using Kubuntu there, the Kubuntu-de LoCo maintains it
<mgariepy> can someone setup my irc cloak please? here is a links to my lp account : https://launchpad.net/~mgariepy
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<tsimpson> nhandler: please give mgariepy an ubuntu/member/ cloak
<tsimpson> and congratulations mgariepy :)
<mgariepy> thanks :)
<nhandler> mgariepy: You are now cloaked
<mgariepy> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You are welcome mgariepy
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-23
<ara> Hello!
<jussi01> o/ ara
<Myrtti> ohai
<ara> hey jussi!, Myrtti
<ara> I was trying to change the topic on the #ubuntu-testing channel, but it looks like I am not an op
<ara> How can I request to be an op?
<persia> That needs stgraber to sort it.
<persia> And ought involve getting the channel organised so that it doesn't only depend on stgraber :)
<jussi01> cripes, thats an awful small acceess list
<ara> persia, yes, and stgraber is less involved in ubuntu testing lately
<persia> ara: Yes, but he was around yesterday.  I'm sure we can sort it.
 * persia will be happy to help
<jussi01> SO yeah, we need stgraber or heno
<Tm_T> hi
<jussi01> Please ask them to also add the UbuntuIrcCouncil nick to the access list
<persia> jussi01: Absolutely.
<ara> jussi01, sure
 * persia currently has several channels on the "align with IRCC guidelines" list.
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<myrtti> topyli, Tm_T: fyi, per my request xob now has the modules needed for using cap_sasl.pl script in irssi http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<Myrtti> almost on the right channel too. oh well.
<topyli> oh, sekkurrytee
<Myrtti> spread the looovee
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-24
<Tm_T> Myrtti: thanks (:
<highvoltage> jussio1: hey! I remember you sent out the details before but I just can't remember. My membership in ~edubuntu-irc-ops is about to expire, is that ok or can you renew me?
<Myrtti> highvoltage: there was a discrepancy with the group settings and you should get an email tomorrow to tell you to renew it yourself
<nhandler> highvoltage: He sent out an email to the mailing list. You should get an email tomorrow that allows you to renew your membership if you wish (and agree with the new op guidelines)
<highvoltage> Myrtti, nhandler: great, thanks for clearing that up
<jussi01> highvoltage: are you subscribed to the -irc ML? (if you are not, you should be :D )
<highvoltage> jussi01: I am indeed, I promise to pay closer attention from now on :)
 * highvoltage ads this channel to auto-joins as well
<jussi01> highvoltage: :) great. just remember to read the new operator requirements page I linked to in that email
<erUSUL> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cjohnston> jussi01: ping
<Tm_T> cjohnston: about launchpad?
<cjohnston> Tm_T: nope.. messing with him
<Tm_T> ):
<Tm_T> don't mess his young head too much
<ubot2> czajkowski called the ops in #ubuntu-locoteams ()
<arand> Seems ubot4 went missing in #ubuntu-bugs
<arand> Oh, hang on, seems it happened here as well...
<jpds> arand: Well now we have two.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-25
<niko> nobody against a clean up there ?
<niko> i means there is few useless ban there
<Myrtti> humdidumdidum
<niko> -_-
<niko> there is one quiet too
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm checking them from the bantracker first
<Myrtti> as soon as the daft bot wakes up
<Pici> here?
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pendulum> hiya, I'm a new Ubuntu member and was told to ask in here about getting a cloak?
<malev> hi folks! is there an irc team in ubuntu?
<jpds> malev: Yes.
<jpds> Pendulum: Sure, one moment.
<malev> jpds, could you tell me the wiki please?
<jpds> elky, Pricey, Pici, ^-- incoming.
<jpds> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam
<malev> thanks!
<elky> jpds, pricey and i are no longer useful for cloaks.
<rww> jpds: I think your IRCC trigger's a little out of date ;P
<jpds> Whatever.
<elky> heh
<elky> Pici, topyli, jussi01 ^^
<rww> and while you're being pinged, I'd like ubuntu/member/rww :) https://launchpad.net/~robertwall
<m4v> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<m4v> I though there would be a factoid for hilight its members
<m4v> thought*
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-26
<Pici> Pendulum: What is your launchpad ID?
<Pendulum> https://launchpad.net/~pendulum
<rww> I imagine we're about to get a third request :)
<Pici> Pendulum, rww: Just a moment while I grab a staffer
<PabloRubianes> I looking for someone to get my ubuntu member cloak... anyone can help?
<PabloRubianes> hello first
<Pici> PabloRubianes: What is your launchpad ID?
 * rww is psychic
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~pablorubianes-uy
<m4v> PabloRubianes: congrats
<Pici> PabloRubianes: okay, just a moment while I find a staffer
<PabloRubianes> m4v: gracias... siempre venis por aca tambien?
<m4v> siempre estoy!
<Pici> niko: Are you available?
<niko> yes
<Pici> niko: Could you please grant ubuntu/member cloaks to PabloRubianes, Pendulum, and rww ?
<niko> hum
<niko> one moment please
<Pici> niko: sure
<rww> Pici, niko: thanks :)
<Pici> rww: congrats :)
<PabloRubianes> Pici niko thanks also!
<niko> rww: this is not the final
<Pendulum> thanks from me as well :)
<niko> one
<niko> a little issue between 2 projects cloak
<niko> same for you Pendulum :)
<niko> be patient, i'm into
<rww> niko: alright. I'd prefer just the ubuntu/member cloak if that's alright. Having both would be a little unwieldy.
<Pici> Which projects?
<rww> Pici: PDPC donator cloak
<niko> pdpc cloak in the current case
<Pendulum> I don't particularly mind just having ubuntu/member as well
<Pici> oh, pdpc, I guess.  We usually do ubuntu/member/pdpc.level.account
<niko> if both of you want only ubuntu/member/ one
<niko> just tell me
<rww> niko: ubuntu/member/rww is my preference :)
<Pendulum> it's fine by me :)
<niko> as you want, so keep this one rww
<niko> :)
<rww> ta :)
<niko> Pendulum: ubuntu/member/pendulum i guess
<Pendulum> sounds good :)
<niko> all cloaks applied
<niko> congrats for all :)
<h00k> Greetings. I was wondering if I could have an Ubuntu Member cloak set up
<h00k> https://launchpad.net/~anthonyhook <- launchpad profile
<rww> Pici, topyli, jussi01 ^^^
<IdleOne> h00k: did you apply for membership?
<h00k> IdleOne: And was accepted, yep!
<IdleOne> congrats!!
<h00k> Thanks :D
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> h00k: one moment
<h00k> Pici: NO NOW.
<h00k> teehee
<h00k> I jest. That is okay.
<Pici> :P
<rww> h00k: it takes time to find a staffer and drag them over here by the heels
<h00k> rww: flailing and scratching, most likely
<m4v> haha
<Pici> They're all hiding
 * m4v pokes niko
<h00k> rww: you scared them ovv.
<h00k> *off rather.
<m4v> this was never a favourable hour for request cloaks..
<m4v> has never been*
<h00k> apparently not. It's alright, there isn't any rush.
 * h00k whistles
<h00k> is anyone alive?
<m4v> *yawns* barely ...
<h00k> hah.
<h00k> I was wondering if anyone was around and if I could get my shiny Ubuntu Member cloak
<h00k> https://launchpad.net/~anthonyhook <- launchpad profile
<jpds> topyli, jussi01, ^^
<h00k> I asked yesterday and Pici said just a moment and the rest was myself and rww throwing silly banter around. I did get invited to launchpads Ubuntu IRC Cloaks
<jussi01> evilnhandler: nhandler, Pricey, etc: As asked yesterday, could a staffer please cloak h00k with an Ubuntu/member cloak. thanks.
<h00k> Thank you :)
<h00k> Thank you for yout time :)
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> !search offline
<ubottu> Found: aptoncd, offline, sneakernet
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<erUSUL> !sneakernet
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<erUSUL> o.0!
<erUSUL> !search rdp
<ubottu> Found: panels-#xubuntu, 3rdparty, cupspdf, xfce4-panel, xfce-panels, xubuntu-compiz
<guntbert> erUSUL: are you trying a little housecleaning?
<erUSUL> guntbert: no; just seeing if there is a factoid about rdp (terminal client for windows ;)
<erUSUL> guntbert: it is too hard to edit factoids this days anyway. not in the mood of much editing.
<guntbert> erUSUL: ok - I usually find the web search easier
 * erUSUL forgot what the webpage was...
<erUSUL> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<guntbert> erUSUL: not too bad - I got !here approved :-)
<erUSUL> guntbert: only a couple of days ;)
 * erUSUL remembers when it was free for all
<guntbert> erUSUL: no, in fact it was a matter of minutes - the rest was - just delay - and I wouldn't want everybody to change them - I like to think they are not merely factoids but rather approved facts :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-27
<m4v> the floodbots are being floody in #kubuntu, they seem to be in a deop-op loop...
<bazhang> m4v, yep, reported it in -ops as well
<vish> hi  , I'm a bit confused about the ubuntu cloak ,[just became a member recently]     I'v been already using freenoode's "unaffiliated" cloak  , but for that i'v been using "macvre" as my master nickname , can i use a new master nick for the ubuntu cloak?
<rww> vish: I believe your master nickname is set with /msg nickserv set accountname nickgoeshere
<rww> (and that if you set that and then get a cloak set, it'll cloak to the new master nickname)
<Flannel> vish: Are you asking if you can move macvre/vish over so your cloak says ubuntu/member/vish instead of u/m/macvre?
<vish> Flannel: yup
<rww> Flannel: It's currently cloaked to unaffiliated/macvre, but apart from that, yeah.
<Flannel> vish: I'm sure you can.  rww seems to have the method of doing so as well.
<vish> k
<vish> rww:  so the "accountname" is the email-id? or the "macvre" part ?   , so i'd have to do "... set macvre vish"?
<rww> vish: /msg nickserv set accountname vish
<vish> ah , righto
<vish> it mentions it has changed my nick , let me re-login and check :)
<vish> hmm , seems to be still  @unaffiliated/macvre   or does it take time to change?
<vish> i had earlier got this confirmation  "-NickServ- Your account name is now set to vish."
<rww> vish: It needs to be changed by a staffer. If you request an ubuntu/member/vish cloak, it'd change then ;P
<vish> hehe ;)
<vish> hi .. my lp profile is https://launchpad.net/~vish.../   , could i get a ubuntu cloak? [ubuntu/member/vish]  ?
<rww> Pici, topyli, jussi01 ^^^
<rww> oh hey, they're all idle. this might take a while...
<rww> oh hey, wait a sec
<rww> vish: Your Launchpad page doesn't show you as being an Ubuntu Member.
<rww> oh, yes it does
<rww> those dots are part of the URL o.O
<vish> ;)  someone else used up the vish id :p
<topyli> niko, nhandler_, Pricey, could we get an ubuntu/member cloak setup for vish please?
<topyli> and good morning!
<vish>  :)
<topyli> yay!
<VorTechS> done ;)
<vish> \o/
<vish> thanks.. i'll restart xchat :)
<rww> vish: gratz :)
<rww> vish: you don't need to, it already applied :)
<vish> oh it has..  :)
<topyli> thanks VorTechS
<vish> thanks all :)
<VorTechS> you're welcome :)
<vish> do i have to add myself to the Ubuntu cloaked members team?
<Myrtti> no
<vish> ah , guessed so , there is no "join" button there :D
<rww> topyli's just a slow poke :)
 * topyli shakes his cain at rww
<topyli> or cane if you prefer!
<rww> topyli: you won't be abel to hit me!
<topyli> oh so punny so early! /me gets moar coffee
<gord> puns are not allowed until 11am :(
<leche> lol
<leche> its 12 here :D
<jpds> rww: Erm, what's wrong with gb.archive?
<rww> jpds: No idea, I didn't ask.
<erUSUL> !search unetbootin
<ubottu> Found: unetbootin, ubotu unetbootin*
<guntbert> whats the matter in #ubuntu today? full moon?
<Tm_T> guntbert: typically, yes
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> moon is always full
<Tm_T> it's always full in #u yes
<guntbert> just venting - the amount of people ranting/shouting without even listening gets to me - thx for your sympathy :)
<IdleOne> guntbert: when it starts to get to much, step back for a couple of hours, watch a movie or something
<IdleOne> guntbert: I find -offtopic a good place to go and relax
<IdleOne> also enjoy chatting in -women
<IdleOne> lots of awesome people in -women
<guntbert> IdleOne: :)
<erUSUL> IdleOne: that's the not logged one?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women
<IdleOne> yes
<erUSUL> ok
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women-project is for team business and meetings...
<IdleOne> CoC still apllies of course :)
<IdleOne> applies*
<Tm_T> and the overall "follow the purpose of the channel"
<IdleOne> -women is more of a social channel as I understand it now but Ubuntu discussion and tech talk still happens
<Tm_T> IdleOne: yes, that's these days, radical change in past year or so
<m4v> I'm surprised by the amount of spanish people that gets #ubuntu, we could probably double the people in #ubuntu-es if they just went there directly
<IdleOne> m4v: the irc clients in ubuntu default to #ubuntu
<m4v> i know, maybe is time to make the default channel locale aware?
<IdleOne> there should be a way of getting the clients to default to #ubuntu-es @ install of spanish language
<IdleOne> m4v agreed
<erUSUL> sadly in guadalinex they default to #ubuntu too ;)
<m4v> erUSUL: but those clients are banned in #u right? so it isn't just them
<erUSUL> m4v: well the ban do not catches all clients only the ones that have not been very well configured...
<erUSUL> m4v: it matches real name iirc
<m4v> which should be good enough, at least for the kids you complain about :P
<erUSUL> m4v: still as you said many pass the "filter" and disrupt #ubuntu
<erUSUL> XD
<guntbert> erUSUL: what is guadalinex?
<m4v> well, maybe it would be worth suggesting the idea of "make default channel locale aware" in the #ubuntu too noisy bug
<Tm_T> guntbert: spanish ubuntu-derivative
<erUSUL> ubuntu derivative built by a regiaonal governement here in spain
<erUSUL> like Linex
<guntbert> thx
<erUSUL> lately this same goverment gave laptops to school kids with guadalinex installed
<erUSUL> so we have a lot of spanish kids entering #ubuntu (im sure you noticed)
<erUSUL> olaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> oye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> :P
<erUSUL> ^.`
<IdleOne> tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> erUSUL: the issue is not that they come to #ubuntu but that some of them ignore the !es factoid when given to them
<erUSUL> sad part is that few got that and the ones who do just enter the channel see that it has nothing to do with flirting and leave XXDD
<m4v> IdleOne: that's what I noted, they don't come to u-es
<erUSUL> yep even after i edited es to include the  Escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> Well perhaps there needs to be a Window popup explaining what IRC is and what freenode is about on first start of the app
<erUSUL> just to make usre is foolproof
<m4v> erUSUL: is probably the space in front of /
<IdleOne> with a click this box if you understand
<erUSUL> IdleOne: teacher or someone should explain that to them. it is not right to have a 12 year old asking your age via private
<IdleOne> erUSUL: agreed, but does the teacher even know what irc is?
<erUSUL> touchè
<IdleOne> there is so many factors/obstacles
<IdleOne> touché
<IdleOne> :)
<m4v> I'm afraid there's still the general idea that internet is a safe an merry place
<m4v> s/an/and/
 * erUSUL 's french is rusty ( i.e inexistent)
<IdleOne> I think it is US who needs to adapt and be more patient, explain to them what ubuntu is and why we are here
<IdleOne> We cannot expect new users to just know what is proper behavior
<erUSUL> IdleOne: at least freenode should be pretty safe network (as irc networks go ) given the audience but still
<IdleOne> erUSUL: yes but predators are every where. Anytime you get a large group of people in one place the "bad" people will find a away to exploit
 * erUSUL nods
<IdleOne> erUSUL: the responsibility is ours to teach and be good examples.
 * erUSUL doesn't want to be anybody's example ;P
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> to late my friend, you already are :)
<IdleOne> and a good one
 * erUSUL blushes
<erUSUL> tyvm; but it is not deserved ;)
<IdleOne> Why would you say that?
<IdleOne> if you are anything in real life like what I have seen in irc. you are a good person.
<erUSUL> fake humble then ;P
<IdleOne> haha
<m4v> erUSUL speaks ill of you all in es-ops!
<m4v> I saw it I saw it!
<IdleOne> I know, I have logs
 * erUSUL treason!! treason!!
<IdleOne> :P
<Tm_T> he is spartacus!
 * Tm_T hides
<m4v> haha
<arand> Should there not be a less "HELP!!!" way of calling the ops? Current factoid feels a bit over the top..
<persia> arand: It's intended that way.  In most cases 1) there are ops watching and 2) there are ways to resolve the issue without falling back to technical solutions
<jussi01> arand: simply droping into -ops and saying something is also acceptable
<arand> Okay, I've had a telling-off for that..
<jussi01> arand: hrm?
<arand> It's just that the factoid is kind of disruptive for the channel, and if it's an attention-troll...
<jussi01> arand: you are allowed to drop by the -ops channel. dont over use it, but we are there to help.
<arand> At some point someone in -ops said "that's what the !ops are for" when I pointed out a some issue in #ubu, iirc
<jussi01> arand: yes, if its an emergenc, then use !ops, but if not, just a smaller issue, feel free to drop by
<arand> jussi01: Ok, will do, cheers.
<jussi01> the difference being, !ops will get everyone running, where as a word in -ops will get someone to take a look.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-28
<miha> sorry if i ask in wrong channel, but are there official ubuntu t-shirts?
<Tm_T> in shop.canonical.com ?
<miha> is there any volume discount or such for localization groups? :D
<miha> at the moment we're trying to pick one local t-shirt http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/27482/#p27482 :D
<Tm_T> that I do not know
<miha> Tm_T okey, i just ask :D
<jussi01> ircc meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-21
<CourageTheCoward> I forgot to tell you, my ban is up
<CourageTheCoward> AlanBell Garzooka here
<CourageTheCoward> but hes not awake yet
<AlanBell> hi
<CourageTheCoward> AlanBell I came as you said but a little late
<AlanBell> one sec, just checking something
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/27/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<AlanBell> <bazhang> Garzooka, thanks for joining; you are currently +q in #ubuntu after being repeatedly asked to stay on topic, and not doing so.
<CourageTheCoward> AlanBell I forgot what channel I was in
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> I actually want to get you back into -uk
<CourageTheCoward> AlanBell me too
<AlanBell> however we set the criteria so we should stick to that
<AlanBell> so come back next week, on the 27th and I will totally lift the ban then
<AlanBell> you didn't get any other +q or +b that I didn't see did you?
<CourageTheCoward> no not at all
<CourageTheCoward> ok I will see you there, hopefully
<CourageTheCoward> good bye
<AlanBell> bye
<DJones> AlanBell: Next time he appears, I would suggest that we ask him to resolve his ban in #u
<AlanBell> what ban? the +q you mean?
<DJones> Yes
<rww> DJones: His #ubuntu +q is already removed (because of banlist tidy up, not because they requested it, I believe)
<DJones> rww: ok, thanks, just thought it worth mentioning in case he was still taking up a slot in bantracker
 * DJones also adds CourageTheCoward to /monitor notifications along with the previous nicks
<popey> hah, you too huh?
<DJones> Yep
<DJones> I keep trying to get stalker.pl working, but no success with yet
<rww> DJones: I have it set up. Need any help?
<DJones> rww: Maybe another time if you don't mind, just got into work so not the best time at the minute
<rww> k
<DJones> Thanks
<vish> well, couldnt you just add the nicks to the friends list?
<vish> (^thats if you are using xchat..)
<DJones> vish: I'll stick with irssi :)
<vish> ah! :)
<CRC_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> CRC_: Hi?
<nhandler> Need something CRC_ ?
<CRC_> Hi rww, can u help me?
<nhandler> CRC_: If this is about the ban, please keep the discussion in #ubuntu-ops
<rww> CRC_: Please consider reading triggers before you call them. "ONLY use this trigger in emergencies", for example.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-22
<lnxg33k> how to switch between keyboard layouts on xubuntu 10.04?
<persia> You may find that #xubuntu is a better channel to get support for Xubuntu.
<bdmurray> I don't seem to have an ubuntu cloak and wanted to get one setup
<vish> bdmurray: just paste your lp id here.. and ircc should get to it soon
<bdmurray> brian-murray is my lp id
<topyli> bdmurray: would you prefer ubuntu/member/bdmurray or */brian-murray?
<topyli> any staff awake? we would like an ubuntu/member cloak for bdmurray please
<bdmurray> brian-murray sounds good to me - thanks
 * topyli pokes bdmurray to check his private messages
<topyli> all set
<_Alucard> Hello
<_Alucard> I would like a custom cloak of the network:
<_Alucard> ubuntu/member/alucard
<_Alucard> Launchpad Profile:
<_Alucard> https://launchpad.net/~linux.alucard
<_Alucard> Unfortunately the English is very poor
<vish> !membership | _Alucard
<ubottu> _Alucard: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<vish> _Alucard: the Ubuntu cloak is only for Ubuntu members
<vish> _Alucard: once you become an Ubuntu member you can request your cloak here..
<_Alucard> I understand and thank you!
<_Alucard> bye!
<vish> you're welcome :)
<vish> hmm, looks like "hedufh" is yankees fan's new nick
<gnomefreak> he pmed me :(
<vish> btw, why does this keep happening in #u " * FloodBot3 removes channel operator status from FloodBot1"  ?
<vish> gnomefreak: well, thats new..
<gnomefreak> conflict in bots
<gnomefreak> he pmed me the same thing that i removed him for but too busy to deal with him and get no where
<vish> heh, i think some can notify the staff and kick him from freenode
 * gnomefreak checks but i think he used !staff command in -ops
<gnomefreak> he did and got no output from bot
<vish>  yea, he is on ignore.. repeat offender
<vish> bot just got tired of him ;p
<gnomefreak> vish: is he bothering any other channels
<vish> gnomefreak: several channels, several occasions
<vish> its been for the past month
<gnomefreak> he was klined
<vish> all he says is either use the !o or !s and say "I'm a gangster". "band me" or "% ubuntu"
<vish> s/all he says/all he does
<gnomefreak> well he was well above using nice words. he is a fan of 4 letter words over and over again
<vish> sheesh, people need to talk a walk ;)
<vish> arr! take*
<gnomefreak> those are 2 4 letter words i wish came out of his mouth but no matter he is over for now. i thought you were in -ops but i also thought you were an op
 * gnomefreak been away too long
 * vish an op only on one channel :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<vish> and its not a core channel, so i'm not allowed to sit with the big boys/girls ;p
<gnomefreak> what channel?
<vish>  -artwork
<gnomefreak> oh
<vish> gnomefreak: you quit smoking yet? ;)
 * vish remembers gnomefreak being a chain-smoker sort.. ;p
<gnomefreak> yep but i try to keep it around 1 an hour-hour and 1/2
<gnomefreak> i figure something is going to kill me be it my heart/car/age/smoking to i figure why not be happy until than
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what compiz can do
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-23
<erUSUL> Pici: probably a girl (10-11-12 years old ) with her shool provided laptop and ubuntu derivative ....
<Pici> erUSUL: Probably something like that.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-24
<Vertrum> народ, может кто помочь? Трабла в Pidgin'e. Тема старая наверно, но все же... Подключение к серверам ICQ. не коннектится =/
<k1l> Vertrum: for support try a ubuntu support channel (this here is not a technical support channel). for russian: #ubuntu-ru
<Vertrum> Oh, sorry ^^
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-25
<lubotu1> jack_ called the ops in #ubuntu-us-nc ()
<shadowscene> Hello. What qualifications do I need in the Ubuntu Community to receive a cloak?
<shadowscene> From what I understand, I just need to join the launchpad group and associate my freenode IRC account with my launchpad account.
<serfus> !member |shadowscene
<ubottu> shadowscene: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<serfus> you need to become a ubuntu member
<shadowscene> Oh, thank yoU!
<shadowscene> *you
<serfus> np :)
<shadowscene> Anywho.. I should be back in a bit..
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-27
<vish> how do i make comments/reason appear along with the ban message?
<vish> ex: i tried  /ban *@IP [stop spamming the channel]
<vish> but the [message] dint appear
<hyperair> vish: it doesn't look like you can give a reason for a ban
<hyperair> vish: but a ban doesn't kick.
<hyperair> vish: so you first ban the user, then you kick with a reason
<vish> ah..
<hyperair> you can also use /kickban <user> <reason>
<vish> hyperair: well, the user had spammed and left the room
<hyperair> heh
<vish> so, i guess i cant give a reason now?
<hyperair> i guess not
<vish> hmm..
<vish> hyperair: what does bantype refer to in this? :  Usage: BAN <mask> [<bantype>],
 * vish mistook that as the "reason"
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> but the [] means that the argument is optional
<vish> right..
<hyperair> you don't actually put it in square brackets
<vish> hehe! dint know that :D
<hyperair> you haven't read many manpages have you?
<hyperair> =\
<vish> ;p
<hyperair> BAN [-normal | -user | -host | -domain | -custom <type>] <nicks/masks>
<rww> bantype means whether to do a ban based on host, nick, etc. if you give it a nick as the first parameter.
<rww> this is a clientside thing; your client computes the banmask to send to the server and does MODE #channelname banmaskhere.
<vish> rww: ok, thanks.. :)
<vish> so how do op-s keep track of their bans?
<vish> only from the kick messages? or anything else..?
<rww> vish: in channels containing ubottu, there's a bantracker. some other channels have eir, which is a bot for autoexpiration of bans. some other other channels have neither, and use grep on logs I guess.
<rww> most channels don't have that many bans, so...
<vish> we have ubot2 , so its just an ubottu clone right?
 * vish reads up on bantracker
<rww> yes. the clones don't do bantracking.
<vish> hmm
<rww> only core channel ops* have access to BanTracker, and ubottu is the core channel bot, so...
<rww> * this has some not-relevant-to-discussion exceptions
<rww> and BT doesn't do "only allow access to bantracking for $somechannel", so it's all or nothing, so it can't really be expanded to non-core channels.
 * vish nods
<rww> plus it's slow as heck, so overloading it with more people and bans is a bad idea ;)
<vish> mostly spammer/spambots land in the channel.. so not a huge issue it.. :)
<vish> s/it/yet
<rww> which channel?
<vish> -artwork
<vish> not a constant issue though, its on the rare occasion that we have these spam bots show up
<rww> yeah, most of the team channels only have a handful of bans
<rww> #ubuntu currently has, umm, 293.
<vish> heh
<IdleOne> rww: what if loco/team channels wanted to use BT independently?
<rww> IdleOne: then they could download the source and run a BT instance, I guess.
<rww> and an ubottu clone instance
<IdleOne> yeah, that was my next question
<IdleOne> if the source was available
<rww> I believe it's in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots with the rest of the ubottu stuff.
 * jussi points out bantracker 2 is in the works and in need of contributors who know python...
<rww> BanTracker 2 has been in the works since before I started spying on -ops, if I remember correctly.
<jussi> rww: yeah, but we started to write a spec the other day, so perhaps work might start to get done now :) http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Spec/Bantracker
<jussi> (Ive got a crapload of stuf to add to that spec...)
<rww> What's a CIDR style ban?
<rww> ... nvm, I scrolled down.
<jussi> :D
 * rww didn't know one could do that
<jussi> I was just typing "keep reading"...
<rww> I guess that explains the odd slashy banmasks tsimps0n's been using recently.
<jussi> :)
<jussi> hrm, anyone know where they hide the gobby docs from previous UDS's?
<jussi> Or doI have to go seaching through my backup images for the ones I need...
<rww> I've never seen an archive.
<vish> rww: thats the same IP which spammed artwork channel..
<vish> the one you banned on women
<rww> vish: thanks for highlighting me, I didn't notice that.
<vish> just noticed that he has done it on several channels
<rww> yeah, I've been adding bans when I see it, since they tend to repeat it.
<jussi> Im gussing that person haas likely been klined by now, you may want to check with staff before you add too many bans
<rww> They're still online.
<jussi> o.O
<rww> They've been doing this all evening, #freenode has had multiple complaints about it, and they've been signed on for four hours without interruption. Go figure.
 * rww shrugs
<jussi> rww: Im guessing that staff are having a party or something :P
<rww> they /nicked to Pline, by the look of it.
<raido> Ubnutu IRC mods, please take a look at the following discussion: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/147061
<raido> I wold like to propose a change to the text that ubottu supplies when an inquiry is made regarding root access
<raido> Perhaps we can limit the response to supplying the following link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<raido> !root is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<erUSUL> raido: #ubuntu-ops is the correct place for this request
<raido> erUSUL: Ok, thanks
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> /msg ubottu !root is <reply> your suggestion goes here
<IdleOne> is the best place to submit suggestions
<erUSUL> raido: i know read the question; i disagree
<erUSUL> raido: the help channel can set rules on what we are wiling/able to support. that does not restrict anyone's freedom
<IdleOne> I don't understand why enabling root or not is such a big issue. Ubuntu uses sudo if you really need a persistent root use sudo -i
<erUSUL> raido: the same happens when someone installs third party packages as xammp or webimin or ispconfig or whatever. the user is free to install them or to enable the root account but he has to accept that help in weird configs may be imposible to give
<erUSUL> webmin*
<CourageTheCoward> AlanBell here at last
<AlanBell> good stuff
<AlanBell> popey I think CourageTheCoward's ban has duely expired
<AlanBell> CourageTheCoward: can you try joining #ubuntu-uk please
<CourageTheCoward> what do you know it worked
<AlanBell> CourageTheCoward: do behave and you will stay unbanned
<CourageTheCoward> I will
<AlanBell> CourageTheCoward: I would suggest not saying much for a bit
<CourageTheCoward> thats what I'm gonna do
 * popey starts the clock
 * DJones wonders whether CourageTheCoward claiming to have an Apple 1 is sufficient grounds for a ban
<bazhang> today?
<DJones> Yep, his ban in -uk has been removed
<IdleOne> old hardware is not a good reason for a ban.
<IdleOne> continuing to use said old or ancient hardware is
<IdleOne> DJones: go for it :)
<rww> IdleOne: approximately 30 to 50 Apple I computers exist.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> not possible he owns one?
<IdleOne> chances are slim I agree
<rww> ;P
<IdleOne> I really don't care if he does or doesn't
 * IdleOne needs to eat.
<IdleOne> I feel my dyabetuz flaring up
<IdleOne> LOL
<DJones> IdleOne: My thoughts were < 50 exist, the chances of a 13 year old (ish) schoolboy owning one would be pretty minimal
<ubot5> In #launchpad, Hanmac said: !!! ok the gz is accepted ...
<Lucido> Hi, I just setup cron-apt to send me emails about updates. These email always have the sender address root@myserver.tld   Where could I change that? Probably no config of cron-apt itself...
<Lucido> running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<erUSUL> support in #ubuntu
<k1l> Lucido: this is not a support channel. i think u want to try #ubuntu
<Lucido> k
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Fuchs> *wave*
 * Sebastien [Fun Fact] Kurt cobain from Nirvana would have been 45 today.
<Fuchs> Sebastien: 3 channels and counting ...
<Sebastien> I'm in a total of 26 channels over 3 networks
<Sebastien> 4 networks are not said in this script. so its about 100 channels.
<Sebastien> The only place where someone cried about it like little girls is freenode
<Sebastien> like ikonia was the worst
<Fuchs> and you posted that in two channels as well
<Sebastien> if you know mIRC Scripting i used: /scon -a ame <message>
<Pici> Why?
<Sebastien> why do you have to ask a stupid question
<Sebastien> Does everything has to be related in life
<Sebastien> Stop taking irc so seriousely.
<Sebastien> sheesh...
<Sebastien> ikonia, what the fuck is wrong with you.
<Sebastien> why do you keep banning me everywhere you can.
<ikonia> it's other channels too, he's doing it in #centos and other places
<Sebastien> IT WAS A MASS AMSG
<Fuchs> ikonia: #freenode and #defocus at least as well
<Fuchs> Sebastien: please do not use these. Thank you.
<Sebastien> good damm fuck you guys are pricks...
<Myrtti> I can't even believe I'm reading this in Ubuntu IRC channels
<ikonia> looks like everyone is then as you've been asked not to do it in #centos #ubuntu ##linux and other places, enjoy your day
<Myrtti> literally speechless
<ikonia> which bit ?
<Sebastien> ITS A FUCKING MASS MESSAGE you don't get it right ?
<Sebastien> you think i do it in every channel manually
<Sebastien> you dumb fuck<
<ikonia> ok - time for you to leave
 * Fuchs throws Myrtti some yarn balls
<Myrtti> oh my, oh dear.
<Unit193> 0_o That was.........
<hyperair> hm? what happened?
<AlanBell> gosh, nice ragequit
<Unit193> hyperair: All you'd have to do is read the quit message to get it.
<Fuchs> AlanBell: not the first time
<ikonia> double points for a rage quit
<hyperair> Unit193: whoops, crapbusted away, lemme check my logs
<hyperair> out of curiosity, what did he mass message anyway?
<ninnnu> for lulz?
<Pici> hyperair: * Sebastien [Fun Fact] Kurt cobain from Nirvana would have been 45 today.
<Unit193> hyperair: PM'd it.
<hyperair> heh
<pangolin> I will have a chat with him if/when he rejoins -qc
<cprofitt> what happened?
<pangolin> he flipped his lid
<pangolin> He has been asked on a few occasions not to use talking scripts especially in #ubuntu and continues to ignore the requests, got banned, RAGE QUIT.
<cprofitt> pangolin: who?
<pangolin>  * Sebastien [Fun Fact] Kurt cobain from Nirvana would have been 45 today.
<cprofitt> rage quitting is a bad, bad site
<pangolin> he posted that to several channels including #ubuntu, when asked to stop doing it he replied with a flat out, no.
 * cprofitt nods
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<rogaps> excuse me, how can i get ubuntu  member cloak?
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<rogaps> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> rogaps: first you need to become an ubuntu member (see bot msg). after that you can request a member cloak in this channel, just link your launchpad account
<rogaps> i've already registered an ubuntu account
<Myrtti> but are you a Ubuntu member? could you give a link to your launchpad page?
<rogaps> here is my launchpad account https://launchpad.net/~rogaps
<k1l> rogaps: please read the link the bot just showed. there is explained what an ubuntu membership is and how you could get one
<dpm> hey all
<dpm> we used to have ubottu or a similar bot in #ubuntu-translators, which was very helpful when referring to bugs
<dpm> as it gave us the description, url, etc.
<dpm> For some reason that bot is gone, could someone help me bringing it back?
<pangolin> jpds: ^ can you rejoin ubot4 to -translators ?
<pangolin> or ubot2`
<zykotick9> i realize this is going to cause some eye-rolls and groans.  I think the !piracy factoid alias, as well as using piracy in the factoid body should be reconsidered.  It really has nothing to do with ships on the high seas, and is a term that should be avoided.  Food for thought?
<pangolin> you being serious?
<zykotick9> yes - does it sound like a joke?
<Fuchs> *yarrrr*
<pangolin> it does
<AlanBell> zykotick9: I agree with you in principle, but in practice I think the current wording is more useful
<popey> I agree too
<popey> I hate the use of the word "piracy" to mean "illegal copying of files"
<zykotick9> AlanBell: i can understand that.  I'd just like it considered ;)
<AlanBell> it might be reworded to be more gramatically correct, which might involve dropping "piracy" from the factoid body, suggestions welcome
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=piracy also, it has a number of more accurate aliases
<zykotick9> AlanBell: copyright infringment just doesn't have the same ring does it?  I'm affraid I don't have a good replacement suggestion.
<zykotick9> i typically use !warez myself
<AlanBell> well feel free to propose a slightly altered wording that doesn't include the word piracy or anything about ships, same for the !piracy on the end of the !hacker factoid
<zykotick9> AlanBell: point taken.  If i can come up with something, i'll return.  Thanks though!
<UdontKnow> hi, we have a troll in #ubuntu-br, can someone take a moment to talk to Thrun or just ban him please?
<UdontKnow> that same guy is evading as Fausto now
<Pici> UdontKnow: someone banned him and they rejoined?
<UdontKnow> Pici: yes
<UdontKnow> Pici: now as TeuKueBon and just started flooding
<Fuchs> UdontKnow: as a minor sidenote, you could ask the operators to put us staffers on that access list, so in case of no operators around, you could poke us
<UdontKnow> Fuchs: sure, but I did it a few times already. it seems that they think ubuntu ops are enough
<Fuchs> sure, they are free to manage it as they like to :)
<UdontKnow> Fuchs: at some point, we were on the access list, back when I was staff
<Fuchs> it was just a suggestion
<UdontKnow> Fuchs: I'll ask again
<UdontKnow> and he's back yet again
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> not a good time for me to need to get other work done ;)
<Pici> AlanBell: all ubuntu members have ops there.
<Myrtti> apart from us weirdos.
<Fuchs> hai Myrtti
<LjL> AlanBell: kick him, then mute him, then wait for him to come back and see if he realizes he's muted :P
<Pici> *!*ubuntu@* is a bit wide
<AlanBell> yeah, and I got it wrong I think
<AlanBell> oh, I can still see it right because I am opped up
<UdontKnow> well, thanks guys!
<UdontKnow> everything sorted now it seems
<AlanBell> yeah, you might want to remove that quiet at some point, it blocks all live CD users
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-22
<zykotick9> as an alternative to the current !piracy factoid (which avoids the use of the word "piracy") i propose the following alternative.
<zykotick9> <reply> Discussion of copyright infringement and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to copyright protected software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<EvilResistance> zykotick9, i think if that were to be used...
<EvilResistance> you'd first need to address that if i linked to something like the website for a paid, copyright protected software, saying "YOu need to purchase this in order to get certain functionality you want." then "linking to copyright protected software" is therefore ambiguous
<EvilResistance> because the hypothetical situation i just stated would be linking to non-pirated stuff
<EvilResistance> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: your arguing above my proposed change(s) - which is to remove the propaganda terms "piracy" and "pirated"
<EvilResistance> i'm going to paste a line in my scrollbacks that pretty much has what i agree with coming from an IRCC member's mouth:
<EvilResistance> AlanBell> [02/21/12 13:44:55] zykotick9: I agree with you in principle, but in practice I think the current wording is more useful
<EvilResistance> now, i may not be on the IRCC, but i don't see how removing the word "piracy" or "pirated" from the factoid makes it any better
<EvilResistance> (all principles aside)
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: using "piracy" may infact be more clear to the general public, but being inside this community we should discourage it's use.  piracy on wikipedia (non-disambiguous) is theft on the high seas.
<EvilResistance> what about this:
<EvilResistance> <reply>Piracy is the theft or distribution of copywritten, protected software, music, and video, for free use purposes.  Discussion about piracy, and other questionably legal practicies, are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels.  Please take this discussion elsewhere, or abstain from it altogether.  This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video.  Also, see !guidelines and !o4o
<EvilResistance> erm...
<EvilResistance> <reply>Piracy is the theft or distribution of copywritten software, music, and video, for free use purposes.  Discussion about piracy, and other questionably legal practicies, are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels.  Please take this discussion elsewhere, or abstain from it altogether.  This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video.  Also, see !guidelines and !o4o
<EvilResistance> that even.
 * EvilResistance saw an extra comma and 'protected' got into the first one
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: as soon as you re-introduce "piracy" you're missing my point entirely.
<EvilResistance> zykotick9, oh btw, you know !warez is an alias to !piracy right?  If we redo the entire factoid, the factoid trigger, !piracy, would also need to be changed, no?
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: well, as a compromise why not implement changes to the reply, and simply leave !piracy as an alias?  That way one could call !warez, and the word piracy would never be visible.
<EvilResistance> we could instead reverse this...
<EvilResistance> have your changes be !warez, and have !piracy be an alias to warez
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: that would be great, but that's a larger change then i'd initially suggested
<EvilResistance> well given this:
<EvilResistance> !-warez
<ubottu> warez is <alias> piracy - added by PriceChild on 2007-08-31 19:40:50 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-08-31 19:40:59
<EvilResistance> i think that if the aim is to get rid of the word piracy, then removing piracy as the primary factoid is worthwhile
<pangolin> all the software in the repos is copyright protected, is it not?
<EvilResistance> pangolin, open source stuff is copyrighted?
<pangolin> that would make "This includes linking to copyright protected software" in your suggested edit a valid argument to anyone saying you can't link to anything in the ubuntu repos
<EvilResistance> that's also a good point
<pangolin> open source means you can use/modify/share but it is still owned by someone
<EvilResistance> pangolin, you need to check this channel more often :/  you make extremely valid points :P
<pangolin> I have moments of lucidity
<pangolin> I agree that the current factoid although not perfect is the "best" way to describe the intent of the factoid.
<EvilResistance> pangolin, and for argument sake, what about my revision suggestion above, which includes defining piracy in context?
<pangolin> Remember we aren't lawyers. We are regular folks trying to protect each other from breaking laws.
<EvilResistance> ;P
<pangolin> the easiest way is to make it simple to understand
<pangolin> this is my personal opinion
 * cprofitt blinks
<cprofitt> what did I just get in to by reading this
<EvilResistance> cprofitt, discussion about how IRC factoids are :P
<cprofitt> phew
<cprofitt> thought is was a copyright discussion
<EvilResistance> cprofitt, nah, but reading your scrollbacks might prove useful
<EvilResistance> or checking the logs for the channel
<cprofitt> just finished that
<cprofitt> was not going to do that if you guys said it was a copyright discussion
<cprofitt> in common parlance warez is equated with piracy
<cprofitt> I would probably have the same factoid for both
<EvilResistance> which is why warez is aliased to piracy
<EvilResistance> cprofitt, whatever we do will impact both factoids :/
<cprofitt> ture
<cprofitt> true
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> wondering how to best word that...
<pangolin> common parlance < I like that
<cprofitt> I do not think we are actually prohibiting a discussion on copyright infringement
<cprofitt> which is what the current factoid says according the scroll back
<cprofitt> I also assume linking to copyrighted software is not an issue
<cprofitt> the real issue is discussion how to circumvent software copyrights and protections
<cprofitt> or rather any copyright or protection for digital content
<cprofitt> music, movie or software
<cprofitt> can I paste suggested language in here?
<cprofitt> or would you prefer a pastebin?
<cprofitt> pangolin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852195/
<cprofitt> went the safer route
<cprofitt> EvilResistance: is that something like what you were looking for?
<EvilResistance> ask zykotick9, he started the discussion :P
<z3x334u> hey
<pangolin> cprofitt: looks ok but I would like to wait to see what the rest of the IRC team thinks.
<cprofitt> pangolin: I agree... was just throwing it out there
<pangolin> yup :)
<tjaalton> hey there, #ubuntu-x is missing ubotu, we'd like it back
<pangolin> tsimpson: can you look into this ^
<pangolin> tjaalton: when tsimpson wakes up or comes back to life he will fixorz
<tjaalton> pangolin: ok, thanks
<jussi> jpds: thats ubot4 thats missing
<jussi> tjaalton: Ill put ubottu there for now, please alert me or tsimpson when ubot4 comes back (and feel free to boot/quiet ubottu)
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-x
<tjaalton> jussi: thanks
<Tm_T> hi tj
<dholbach> good morning
<lubotu2> In #ubuntu-my, meetingology said: lubotu2: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, meetingology said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, meetingology said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, meetingology said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, meetingology said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<AlanBell> what
<pangolin> bot fight!
 * pangolin puts $5 on meetingology
<zykotick9> [this will be the last time i suggest this, promise] I think the contents of the !pirate factoid should be changed.  For background as to why, see GNU's List of Words to Void at http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html#piracy  What I'm specifically suggestings: 1) leave !pirate as the factoid's main name 2) leave the various aliases unchanged 3) only change the contents of the factoid to NOT include "pirate" or a conju
<zykotick9> Revised_v2
<zykotick9> <reply> Discussion of copyright infringement and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to copyright infringing software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Myrtti> you got cut off at "or a conj"
<zykotick9> Myrtti: the 1st line ends with "... or a conjugation."  Did you get lines 2 & 3?
<Myrtti> zykotick9: I assume so
<AlanBell> there is something not quite right about the "copyright infringing software" bit
<AlanBell> zykotick9: how about "This includes linking to unauthorised sources of software, music, and video." for that sentence
<zykotick9> AlanBell: I think your "unauthorised sources" does sound/read better
<AlanBell> !-warez
<ubottu> warez is <alias> piracy - added by PriceChild on 2007-08-31 19:40:50 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-08-31 19:40:59
<AlanBell> !-piracy
<ubottu> piracy aliases: warez, illegal, cracking - added by elkbuntu on 2007-03-11 14:52:32 - last edited by Pici on 2011-07-19 19:43:02
<AlanBell> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AlanBell> <reply> Discussion of copyright infringement and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to unauthorised sources of software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AlanBell> thoughts on that people?
<Fuchs> please not elsewhere on this network ;p
<AlanBell> a fair point
<marienz> well, "elsewhere" is fine imo
<marienz> "not welcome in the Ubuntu channels" might be "not welcome on freenode", but I can see you preferring the current wording
<Myrtti> yeah, sadly some of our users don't even know they're on IRC...
<UdontKnow> or not welcome in the Ubuntu channels neither allowed by freenode policy
<UdontKnow> lots of possible variations there
<AlanBell> lets focus for now on the "piracy" terminology
 * Fuchs throws Myrtti some yarn and marienz some cookies
<marienz> omnomnom
<Myrtti> ooo yarn
<micahg> bot missing in #ubuntu-packaging
<Unit193> jpds: ubot2` missing in #ubuntu-packaging
<Unit193> micahg: Thanks for letting them know, hope you have one soon!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Gute Nacht
<ZiaBuK> Hi. Who should I ask to get a cloak?
<Myrtti> well, depends on what kind of cloak you're asking for
<ZiaBuK> just a normal one, just to cover my ip
<Myrtti> if you're asking for an Ubuntu member one, you could start with giving us a link to your launchpad page. If the normal unaffiliated one will do, ask in #freenode
<ZiaBuK> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-25
<theadmin> Pardon me, but what's with ubottu? She seems to reply to people without anyone actually firing the factoids
<AlanBell> if someone addresses ubottu directly she replies saying she is a bot, this is normal
<AlanBell> ubottu: you do that don't you?
<ubottu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> Okay, she did it again (her reply and what seems to have triggered it shown on screenshot): http://i.imm.io/hia4.png -- I don't see anyone firing the factoid
<AlanBell> theadmin: 14:54 < soreau> !info vlc
<jussi> theadmin: you have soreau ignored.
<AlanBell> that would be my guess too
<theadmin> Ah yes I think that's the case >.< Sorry, didn't realize
<theadmin> Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-26
<em> hey pleia2  are you here?
<metasansana> How do you qualify for ubottu in a channel?
<pleia2> em: am now (was out)
<pangolin> em: I removed the ban, furthermore I apologize for banning you and for accusing you of being the source of the trolls
<pleia2> thanks pangolin
<pangolin> no problem.
<metasansana> pangolin: how do I get ubottu in a channel?
<pangolin> metasansana: depends on the channel
<metasansana> #ubuntu-tt we are trying to get our Loco going
<pangolin> metasansana: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<metasansana> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-19
<xnox> can we please kick everyone out of #ubuntu-mobile and redirect to #ubuntu-phone.
<xnox> (-mobile used to be netbook remix channel, but now the naming is confused with the phone)
<Tm_T> xnox: let's see
<Tm_T> hi zequence
<geryon6> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<geryon6> The !aptitude factoid seems outdated to me, since I don't have problems with aptitude and multiarch any more in 12.04.
<Tm_T> "seems"?
<Myrtti> so there must be a bug report that doesn't have new duplicates, metoos reported in it and is marked fixed then
<Myrtti> I wish I had time and patience to read bug 831768 through
<ubottu> bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<geryon6> The factoid says 11.10 and higher, but bug 831768 is in status “fix released” and it works for me in 12.04.
<ubottu> bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<geryon6> But maybe it is only fixed in 12.04.1 or 2, I'm not sure.
<k1l> we just had an apitude multiarch issue the last days
<k1l> it was on 12,10 but im not sure
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-20
<Tm_T> hi staff, could we get ubuntu member cloak for smartboyhw please?
<smartboyhw> Hi. I just became a Ubuntu member on the 12:00 membership board. Can I get a Ubuntu member cloak? My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<Myrtti> one moment
<Tm_T> thank you sister ♥
<Myrtti> np bunny
<Myrtti> smartboyhw: congrats
<wickedpuppy> Hi , can I speak with someone from IRCC ?
<wickedpuppy> Thanks
<Tm_T> wickedpuppy: hi?
<wickedpuppy> Hi , can I pm you?
<Tm_T> sure
<wickedpuppy> Hi , I have a unique problem , our loco team channel does not have any admin , only the UbuntuIRCCouncil as the founder and I would like to know if I could ask for an admin position in it? I am the founder and mailing list owner of the team
<wickedpuppy> Does anyone have any suggestions on how can I go about doing it?
<wickedpuppy> Thanks
<k1l_> which channel /team is this?
<wickedpuppy> #ubuntu-sg , Singapore Ubuntu Loco Team
<Tm_T> wickedpuppy: it would be benefitical if your loco team in launchpad would reflect current loco situation?
<AlanBell> hi wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> I would like to , but the member of the team that is the owner of Launchpad is in US Uni
<wickedpuppy> Hi AlanBell
<Tm_T> hrr
<wickedpuppy> thanks for the advice
<Tm_T> AlanBell: I suppose there's no reason to let them have ops there?
<AlanBell> wickedpuppy: I think that needs to be sorted with the loco council first really
<AlanBell> the channel exists and is registered
<Tm_T> true
<AlanBell> ziroday has op access there
<Tm_T> AlanBell: I was thinking of ops, not ownership of the channel
<AlanBell> and it has  atopic
<Tm_T> ah
<wickedpuppy> no ownership
<wickedpuppy> only ops
<wickedpuppy> I just need someone to take care of admin stuff there
<wickedpuppy> he has?
<AlanBell> are ziroday or nickhs available?
<AlanBell> oh, same person
<wickedpuppy> Can't contact him , in US as far as I know.
<wickedpuppy> If he has ops its ok , I will contact him
<wickedpuppy> as long as someone has it I am fine.
<AlanBell> if you can contact him and get him to transfer the launchpad team to you then that would be helpful
<k1l_> he got +o
<wickedpuppy> Yup
<wickedpuppy> my idea exactly
<wickedpuppy> I will try to contact him for his involvement to the loco team
<AlanBell> then we can sort it out, if you can't get hold of him then the loco council can help with the transfer
<Myrtti> does freenode staff have flags on the channel?
<AlanBell> Myrtti: yes
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ops yes
<Myrtti> good good.
<Myrtti> then there's no particular emergency
<wickedpuppy> Thanks everyone. Thanks Alan.
<wickedpuppy> yup
<Myrtti> ie. the channel is a massive trollpit and there's no-one that can help the situation
<AlanBell> thanks wickedpuppy, give us a shout when it is ready and we can sort out the flags
<Tm_T> quick he is
<clue_h> hello guys, i just read the wiki on irc cloaks and it says i can provide my launchpad page to have my nik cloaked
<clue_h> is here the right place
<Myrtti> clue_h: yes.
<clue_h> nice one, my launchpad site addr is https://launchpad.net/~wayne-ph
<clue_h> :}
 * Pici looks
<smartboyhw> clue_h, you aren't an Ubuntu member...
<Pici> clue_h: Only Ubuntu Members are eligable for Ubuntu cloaks
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<clue_h> i read the launchpad members page wrong then sorry ... oh didnt see the 'significant' lol
<Pici> If you'd like an unaffiliated cloak in the meantime, freenode staff should be able to provide one for you.
<clue_h> cool i shall thanks :]
<smartboyhw> clue_h, go to #freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak
<clue_h> cheers, on it now
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-21
<wickedpuppy2> hi , how long before *@ubuntu/member/* nick is unregistered? Is it controlled by Ubuntu IRC Council or Freenode staff?
<IdleOne> The Ubuntu IRC Council are who make sure that Ubuntu members get the cloak.
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean about unregistered
<wickedpuppy2> Freenode FAQ says : We consider IRC nicks expired after they have not been used for 10 weeks plus (at staffer discretion) one additional week per full year of registration, up to a maximum of five additional weeks.
<IdleOne> *@ubuntu/member/* isn't a nick
<wickedpuppy2> but I am seeing this from the ubuntu/member --> [15:23] -NickServ- Last seen  : Aug 26 07:02:08 2012 (25 weeks, 4 days, 00:21:17 ago)
<IdleOne> what nick specifically?
<wickedpuppy2> I am awared that it isn't a nick .. I don't want to say whose nick is that thats why .. I am just checking why this particular nick has "last seen" value more than 25 weeks
<wickedpuppy2>  I am checking if its Ubuntu IRC Council policy or Freenode policy so I could ask for help from appropriate dept
<IdleOne> well without knowing specifically which nick it would be difficult to say. The reason why the nick hasn't been dropped is because nicks don't automatically expire. You need to ask a staff member in #freenode to drop the nick and that is at staff discretion if they want to drop it
<wickedpuppy2> I see. Thanks for your advise. Not from Ubuntu side then.
<IdleOne> right.
<IdleOne> but your question was a little confusing because you mentioned an ubuntu cloak
<IdleOne> sneeky is always helpful
<IdleOne> I wonder if staff would drop sabdfl for me. 27 weeks since it was last seen
<Unit193> Should try it.
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I'm pretty sure this is why nicks don't auto expire
<hggdh> hello folks -- we can kill the #ayatana-bugs channel, it has been superseeded by the #ubuntu-unity (which carries a bot to show bugs). I have already killed eeeBotu there.
<AlanBell> hi hggdh, we can sort that out no problme
<hggdh> AlanBell: great, thank you
<ubot5> share called the ops in #ubuntu-steam ()
<mainerror> Hello
<mainerror> We've got a bit of a situation in #ubuntu-phone
<mainerror> There's a user called 'jackel' talking rubbish and spamming the channel.
<Myrtti> you are a bit late on the report it seems
<mainerror> Just figured.
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-phone ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-22
<hyperair> hi. i'm from #ubuntu-sg, and our team moderator (ziroday) hasn't been around for a while now, so we're unable to do any channel administration (e.g. changing of /topic). could someone add me to the access list for #ubuntu-sg as an op please?
<Unit193> IRCC has the channel flags to do so, can you link to the launchpad group ?
<hyperair> Unit193: ~ubuntu-sg-team
<Unit193> Now the wait for one of the IRCC'ers to wake up.
<Tm_T> hyperair: you're second person to ask that if I'm not counting wrong (:
<hyperair> Tm_T: yes, the other person is wickedpuppy.
<hyperair> someone dragged him out of the void when some new people started posting on the ubuntu-sg list
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> hyperair: so you don't have active community leader in launchpad et al?
<hyperair> Tm_T: pretty much so.
<hyperair> Tm_T: the situation is more like rising from the dead.
<hyperair> we haven't had any activity for ~2 years now
<hyperair> and we haven't seen ~nickhs for even longer than that.
<Tm_T> hyperair: have you tried reaching him?
<hyperair> Tm_T: yes we have -- i've also filed a launchpad question for adding me to the list of team admins so that we can actually approve members.
<hyperair> Tm_T: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/222540
<Tm_T> hyperair: could you bug loco council so the loco leadership could be handed forward if the guy holding the keys isn't actually aboard anymore?
<hyperair> hmm, i don't think nickhs was the loco leader.
<hyperair> just that the team owner is nickhs and the channel operator is ziroday (same person)
<Tm_T> hyperair: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sg-team
<hyperair> yes, that.
<Tm_T> yes but who's admin on launchpad group does count (:
<Tm_T> so please try get that fixed too
<hyperair> well like i mentioned, i've filed that request.
<hyperair> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/222540
<hyperair> Tm_T: is loco leadership recorded somewhere?
<Tm_T> hyperair: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sg-team
<hyperair> oh hmm, so he is registered as the loco leader.
<Tm_T> ...which gets information from launchpad atleast
<hyperair> ...oh.
<Tm_T> yup, as launchpad groups are used for keeping track of things like that
<hyperair> okay, so basically what happens now?
<hyperair> for the time being we can't seem to contact him, but like i mentioned in the launchpad question i'd like to wait a month or so before really declaring him as MIA
<hyperair> ..and switching leadership.
<Tm_T> hyperair: is there any emergency going on on irc channel?
<hyperair> Tm_T: no, not at the moment.
<hyperair> Tm_T: i just thought it would be nice to be able to set the topic -- it's still stuck on 10.10
<Tm_T> right...
<Tm_T> hyperair: hmmm, I wonder if that's enough for now
<AlanBell> staff can UbuntuIrcCouncil have +ARfiorstv in #ubuntu-touch please
<niko> done, AlanBell
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! Who make the Ubuntu IRC Logs?
<AlexandreMBM> Do have search engine?
<k1l> AlexandreMBM: they are just logged by a bot. i dont know a search for that
<jpds> AlexandreMBM: Google: "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com foobar"
<AlexandreMBM> k1l, and if anyone want to make a search engine?
<AlexandreMBM> jpds, old results
<AlexandreMBM> k1l, the server pages have Python support?
<k1l> AlexandreMBM: sry, i dont know about the technical specs behind that service
<AlexandreMBM> k1l, Ubuntu Council is here?
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu IRC Council..
<k1l> the irc council,  IRCC , yes. just wait a bit for them to take a look in here
<AlanBell> hi AlexandreMBM
<k1l> there we go :)
<AlanBell> google search of the logs is generally quite good, or you can scrape them all and grep them
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, scrape... perharps
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, a moment
<AlanBell> AlexandreMBM: why do you ask?
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, (I don't speak english and I am multiprocess)
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, oops! multi task
<AlanBell> AlexandreMBM: why do you want to search them?
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, my chats, for build tutorials, and chats others
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, I am back. Sorry.
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, I would want a search engine on Ubuntu IRC logs.
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, if possible, I could collaborate with research and/or implementation
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, Python or PHP
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, Python* or PHP
<AlanBell> AlexandreMBM: ok, interesting, I do want to get more statistics and data out of the logs
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, it is you who manages the files?
<AlanBell> no, I don't have any more access than you do
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, anyone linked YaCy..
<AlanBell> AlexandreMBM: I don't think anyone has, but feel free to do so
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, but I do not think is it something practical to have installed
<AlexandreMBM>  http://moritz.faui2k3.org/en/ilbot
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, see
<AlexandreMBM> better: http://meeting.sugarlabs.org/olpc-admin/
<AlexandreMBM> perharps it not necessary to change bot
<AlexandreMBM> AlanBell, http://royale.zerezo.com/irssistats/
<Myrtti> yes?
<Myrtti> oh, the discussion has moved to stats now
 * Pici is confused
<AlexandreMBM> McPeter, log and stats
<AlexandreMBM> McPeter, sorry.
<AlexandreMBM> Myrtti, logs, stats, search
<AlexandreMBM> Myrtti, graphic interface
<AlexandreMBM> Myrtti, union
<AlexandreMBM> Myrtti, functionality
<Pici> Is this just for yourself?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-23
<chilicuil> hi, I'd like to have a cloak for nickname, I'm an ubuntu member: https://launchpad.net/~chilicuil
<Pici> chilicuil: sure, just a moment
<Pici> chilicuil: looking for a freenode staffer to action my request
<chilicuil> Pici: nice, thanks for the kindness
<Pici> Looks like they're all afk/asleep/drunk/whatever, still keeping an eye out though
<chilicuil> Pici: haha, ok
<marienz> Pici, chilicuil: done
<Unit193> chilicuil: Congrats!
<marienz> (and I wasn't asleep/drunk, I was debugging a segfault :( )
<chilicuil> marienz, Unit193, Pici, thanks a lot
<chilicuil> marienz: lol
<Pici> marienz: thanks :)
<marienz> np
<Fuchs> marienz: try doing that while asleep/drunk, I heard it helps
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-24
<escott> ubot2 in #ubuntu-beginners is misconfigured. a !find or !info will bring up an error message about maverick
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-irc, escott said: ubot2 in #ubuntu-beginners is misconfigured. a !find or !info will bring up an error message about maverick
<m4v> bad bot
<escott> it seems to be searching within that distro and then bombing out because it is eol
 * genii-around slides m4v a coffee
<m4v> genii-around: I should sleep though!
<genii-around> m4v: Any ideas about the maverick bug with ubot2?
<m4v> Yes should be misconfig, since you have to manually configure it for every release. But I don't own ubot2
<m4v> I think somebody in IRCC has access, so tomorrow when they see the backlog it can be fixed.
<IdleOne> jpds: see above about ubot2
<ogra_> AlanBell, whats going on with #ubuntu-phone ?
<ogra_> you seem to have made it invite only
<AlanBell> hi ogra_ it redirects to -touch
<ogra_> uh, who asked for that ?
<AlanBell> jono and popey asked for them to be merged
<ogra_> (i was pretty sure the agreement was exactly the opposite)
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> could we have a redirect instead of making it just block ?
<AlanBell> 15:02 <popey> jono "owns" this issue so any complaints go to him :D
<AlanBell> ogra_: yeah, it is redirected, just you are already in -touch
<ogra_> hmm, my xchat doesnt thing so ...
<AlanBell> huh
<ogra_> (it thinks i'm in phone with only 8 ppl)
<AlanBell> someone undid it
<Tm_T> awww
<AlanBell> chanserv mlock I think
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-17
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-18
<MooDoo> hello all
<rww> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-23
<freeflying> anyone arounds? how can I get my nickname cloaked
<elky> freeflying: you have an unaffiliated cloak currently. if your membership is still valid (show your launchpad page), one of the IRCC would need to help you get a member cloak
<freeflying> elky, https://launchpad.net/~zhengpeng-hou
<freeflying> elky, I'm still a member
<elky> freeflying: i'm not ircc anymore, so you'll need to wait for someone like pici or IdleOne i think
<freeflying> elky, k, thx
<IdleOne> staff can we please get an @ubuntu/member/ for freeflying ?
<IdleOne> there you go freeflying
<IdleOne> :)
<freeflying> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> welcome and thank you ldunn
<freeflying> IdleOne, seems doesn't work :)
<IdleOne> what doesn't work?
<jussi> IdleOne: doesnt work... :P
<IdleOne> if counting all my money is not work, I don't know what is :P
<genii> Hopefully it's not all pennies
<freeflying> IdleOne, I mean the cloak
<IdleOne> * freeflying (~freeflyin@ubuntu/member/freeflying) has joined
<IdleOne> seems to work just fine
<IdleOne> you can see your real host when you whois yourself. we can't
<freeflying> IdleOne, ic
<IdleOne> the cloak is applied when you identify to nickserv.
<Unit193> Though you may want to make sure you have set up a proper means of identification.
<belkinsa> I would like to inform you all that I have created a channel for my team, Ubuntu Scientists, and the name of the channel is #ubuntu-scientists.  I will e-mail the rt e-mail requesting a logging bot and I will add it to the channel list page on the wiki.  Thank you.
<jussi> belkinsa: thanks! AlanBell, Tm_T, et al ^^
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<Mikaela> morning
<hopkinsss> hi all
<hopkinsss> i have a problem
<Mikaela> hi, what kind of problem?
<hopkinsss> i have a laptop HP-G72 with ubuntu gnome 14.04.1LTS 64bit
<hopkinsss> i have a 2 gpu
<Fuchs> hopkinsss: that sounds like a case for #ubuntu, not the channel here
<k1l> hopkinsss: the support channel is in #ubuntu
<Mikaela> You m... ^^
<Fuchs> aniac?
<hopkinsss> intel graphics integrated + ati mobility radeon 5470, but ati don't work
<Mikaela> ...ight want to try #ubuntu as this isn't support channel
<hopkinsss> ok ok thnk's
<hopkinsss> thank's
<Mikaela> but two others already said it
<Fuchs> no apostrophe, and you're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-17
<teatss> !vhost
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<MooDoo> morning
<Mikaela> hi
<Bl4ckD34Th> can you set a cloak for me
<Bl4ckD34Th> ubuntu cloak
<Bl4ckD34Th> please
<Unit193> !membership | Bl4ckD34Th
<ubottu> Bl4ckD34Th: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Bl4ckD34Th> yes
<k1l_> are you an ubuntu member? can you link your launchpad page?
<Bl4ckD34Th> i have tutorials on ubuntu forum made by me
<Bl4ckD34Th> i have launchpad
<Bl4ckD34Th> wait
<k1l_> Bl4ckD34Th: you need to be an ubuntu member. see the message from the bot
<Bl4ckD34Th> yes
<Bl4ckD34Th> thank you
<Bl4ckD34Th> i read it right now
<Unit193> !away > zz_Bl4ckD34Th
<ubottu> zz_Bl4ckD34Th, please see my private message
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-18
<Mikaela> Bl4ckD34Th: if I remember correctly that elitebnc uses ZNC, you might want to "/msg *status unloadmod awaynick". For more information http://wiki.znc.in/Awaynick
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-19
<Kilos> afternoon all
 * Bl4ckD34Th Bl4ckD34Th return to take your soul! You own to Bl4ckD34Th!!!
<k1l> !away | Bl4ckD34Th
<ubottu> Bl4ckD34Th: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
<Bl4ckD34Th> my bnc go crazy
<Bl4ckD34Th> i stop right now
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
<k1l> yes, set off that nickchanges, too.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-22
<Pel> could somebody kindly cloak this account? https://launchpad.net/~kw-info-0a
<IdleOne> Pici Flannel elky ^
<IdleOne> Pel: you don't appear to be an Ubuntu member
<IdleOne> Are you look for an @unaffiliated/pel cloak or @ubuntu cloak?
<elky> i was about to point that out
<IdleOne> elky: I pinged before looking
<Pel> I just registered a new account, I'm not able to login to my old sterkebak account
<IdleOne> Are you look for an @unaffiliated/pel cloak or @ubuntu cloak?
<Pel> Ubuntu cloak, otherwise I would be in Freenode channel ;-) I used to have one, but my account got dropped.
<IdleOne> what is your old launchpad account?
<elky> that seemed awful sus
<IdleOne> indeed
<elky> only just regd the nick too an hour ago
<elky> also that metadata
<MooDoo> evening all
<elky> though it seems to be a legit site
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Pel+Laurens
<IdleOne> registered on launchpad 10 min ago
<elky> yeah just found that
<IdleOne> Good thing we look before clicking buttons :)
<MooDoo> we're supposed to do that? ;)
<Unit193> *Click*
<IdleOne> MooDoo: only on Sunday
<elky> not in #launchpad asking for help currently
<MooDoo> phew
<k1l> nice try :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-23
<ozysimpson> i have a 4 vps running linux i would like to make all the 3 out of the 4 vm's as my web boxes, i was thinking of having 2 boxes for load balancing and 1 Master node any idea please, i am not an it geek
<teward> hggdh: ping, if you're around
<alimj> Hello IRC operators. I want to follow few issues regarding #ubuntu-ir
<k1l> just explain and we will see how we can help
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<alimj> The original OPs have been away for ages. What would be the procedure to appoint new ones?
<alimj> Actually there might be people already following. I just want to double check
<alimj> Currently no flooding. But just to be on the safe side
<alimj> Also some dead links in the greeting message
<k1l> alimj: i suggest poking the ircc so freenode staff can set the founder permissions of that channel to the ircc (ubuntu irc council) (and maybe ubuntu member cloaked people). then the iran loco should name new ops that will be granted the permissions then.
<k1l> alimj: nixoeen was already asking for that.
<alimj> OK. He is the man
<k1l> but i am not part of tha IRCC. so i dont know what is going on there in tha background already. but the iran loco should name a teamleader for that channel. then this teamleader can name new ops and get the permissions to change the channel flags
<alimj> As long as he follows that, I am well satisfied.
 * nhandler is around in case an IRCC member wants him to transfer #ubuntu-ir
<hggdh> nhandler: yes, please do transfer #u-ir. No matter what, we should have it done
<nhandler> hggdh: Done, UbuntuIrcCouncil is now the founder of #ubuntu-ir. Let me know if you need any other help with the channel.
<hggdh> nhandler: we should be fine after that. Thank you.
<nhandler> hggdh: Sounds good :)
<alimj> Thanks nhandler for the #ubuntu-ir
<Na3iL> Hey hggdh when will be the meeting of nominations IRCC
<hggdh> Na3iL: it is not a meeting, it is voting. The voting will be on-line, using http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/
<hggdh> Na3iL: it should happen soon-ish. Flannel will coordinate it
<Na3iL> Ah, okay thanks for the informations :)
<hggdh> you are welcome
<alimj> So it appears that nixoeen nomination for #ubuntu-ir OP is not approved so far. Where could I find list of IRCC members and SOPs for nomination and appointment procedures?
<alimj> BTW, He is a forum.ubuntu.ir admin
<k1l> alimj: talk to the ir loco council
<alimj> k1l: I am sorry but that is neither an IRC nickname, nor a web page address :/ Sorry If I am asking dumb questions
<alimj> I am really scared to send mail to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com :/
<wxl> alimj: why? we don't bite
<alimj> Have to gather enough information and read all SOPs in order to assure that I do not waste your time
<wxl> alimj: you won't waste our time, i'm sure. you can always ask for help.
<elky> alimj: i recommend having the loco council help you find the information. they have practice in this stuff while you seem new to it all.
<alimj> I am still a little bit confused on procedure to appoint a new OP for a UbuntuIrcCouncil owned IRC channel (#ubuntu-ir)
<alimj> And how to connect the right people/admins/moderators from forum.ubuntu.ir to UbuntuIrcCouncil
<wxl> alimj: really, there's no specific process.
<k1l> alimj: forum is a different thing than irc.
<alimj> I know. But the same "Trusted" people on local forum might be good candidates for IRC OP
<k1l> alimj: usually the LoCo team (the iran ubuntu loco team) got a sub-team for irc.
<wxl> alimj: start with the one who you know wants to be. you can't be sure that every forum person wants to be an irc op.
<elky> alimj: the irc council wishes to make sure that the correct people get control of the channel. this means we wish to delegate to the loco council to check the team and who is on it and who is responsible for what.
<alimj> This one? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ir/
<alimj> Should be the one
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir
<k1l> i dont see a irc subteam there.
<wxl> so you can create an irc subteam
<wxl> or
<wxl> you can nominate someone
<alimj> Ok. Now I am on the right track
<alimj> Many thanks
<wxl> np alimj
<wxl> alimj: what's your lp?
<alimj> I am very bad with abbreviations and acronyms :/
<wxl> launchpad, alimj
<alimj> Currently not a member on launchpad. Have to create an account
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<alimj> Will do that tomorrow
<wxl> please make sure to have someone in the council contact
<wxl> having an email from *anyone* is not going to help
<alimj> Used Ubuntu for ages without having a launchpad account
<wxl> don't need one to *use* irc :)
<alimj> I guess I see few familiar names
<wxl> ideally someone from this group would contact the loco-council with the nomination: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir-council
<wxl> or they can go ahead and create the irc team and then inform the loco-council
<wxl> but still, someone from that team will need to be involved
<alimj> Will look into it
<alimj> Too late for tonight. Already 02:00
<alimj> Have to go to bed and follow tomorrow
<wxl> hah you mean this morning XD
<hggdh> alimj: thank you. We just need to be sure we are doing the right thing
<wxl> please feel free to contact me if you need further help alimj
<alimj> Thank you all :-)
<alimj> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-24
<wxl> hey folks nixoeen is now a member of the ubuntu-ir-council https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir-council/+members#active so, is that sufficient to grant him op status on #ubuntu-ir?
<wxl> hggdh: that might be a question for you especially ^
<Unit193> Pici, elky, and Tm_T are also IRCC, I believe.
<nixoeen> Hey, I'm a member of "Ubuntu Iranian LoCo Team Council". As I didn't use IRC for a long time, my registration was removed by FreeNode and I lost my permissions on #ubuntu-ir. Is there anyone here who would be able to recover my permissions on #ubuntu-ir?
<wxl> ^^ again, re, nixoeen, the problem is that his nickserv registration expired. we had no way to confirm that he was an op. we asked him to have the ubuntu-ir-council (obviously, the governing body) confirm that he should get op. now he is a member of that council, so it seems like he should be able to easily ask for that without concern.
<wxl> he suggested this at 9:40 UTC but Myrtti, i think was a little confused by the situation and told him it didn't make sense that he was "confirming himself"
<Unit193> I don't think she was confused, but still a matter for the IRCC.
<wxl> she. sorry, Myrtti, for being a sexist pig. :(
<Unit193> You weren't, you didn't know so you used the generic 'he'.  It's fine.
<wxl> Unit193: i take it this is where we'd normally sit and await the IRCC to show up and respond?
<Unit193> wxl: Yep!
<wxl> nixoeen: so it sounds like we just need to wait here for one of the IRC Council members to show up. as i've already implicated myself, if you're gone when they respond to me, i'll let you know what i find out.
<hggdh> wxl: so, which one of the members there is he? And how can we match an IRC nick to an LP nick?
<nixoeen> wxl, Great, thanks for you help. I guess I cannot stay up much longer as well, it's quite late here :)
<wxl> nixoeen: hold on because we got one of them :)
<hggdh> wxl: unless, of course, you are telling us as a LoCo council, that you have and you are OK with it
<wxl> hggdh: he is https://launchpad.net/~nixoeen where you can see the reference to his irc nick
<nixoeen> hggdh, My ID is nixoeen in Launchpad as well. I have a PGP Key there, I can sign a message for you to be sure it's me.
<wxl> nixoeen: i agree that would be a great idea!
<wxl> nixoeen: if you want to email wxl@ubuntu.com i can confirm it for you and tell hggdh what i find out. if that's ok, hggdh ?
<hggdh> wxl: nixoeen please do so. This will be enough
<hggdh> the only thing we had here was how to confirm the current user of the IRC nick is the same as of old
<wxl> right, and pgp should do the trick
<wxl> nixoeen: your key is imported and i await your message :)
<nixoeen> wxl, Give me a bit of time. My Thunderbird is playing weird, it happens some times :)
<wxl> nixoeen: it's much earlier for me (1714) than it is for you, so i've got time. :)
<nixoeen> wxl, The time on this machine is wrong, it's 2:12 in the morning here.
<nixoeen> wxl, I sent the email :)
<wxl> nixoeen: your irc client told me the right time for you :)
<wxl> hggdh: nixoeen's signed message is confirmed.
<hggdh> nixoeen: you are set on #ubuntu-ir
<hggdh> wxl, nixoeen : thank you for your patience
<wxl> thank you hggdh and thanks nixoeen for always making ubuntu better :)
<nixoeen> hggdh, wxl, Great! Thanks very much, I really appreciate your helps :)
<hggdh> nixoeen: you are welcome
<Mikaela> if meetingology is not wanted to some channels, it would be nice if admins were asked to remove it instead of banning it
<Mikaela> ERROR 2016-02-24T07:24:14 supybot Unhandled error message from server: IrcMsg(prefix="wolfe.freenode.net", command="474", args=('meetingology', '#ubuntu-us-wi', 'Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned')) ERROR 2016-02-24T07:24:14 supybot Unhandled error message from server: IrcMsg(prefix="wolfe.freenode.net", command="474", args=('meetingology', '#lubuntu-offtopic', 'Cannot join channel (+b) - you are
<Mikaela> banned'))
<Mikaela> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/1531427 could use some attention
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531427 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "meetingology should start supporting Python 3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chris34> hi
<chris34> can someone tell me the reason why ubuntulog2 appeared in #ubuntuusers-webteam and #ubuntuusers-konferenz? both channels are related to the german (forum) https://ubuntuusers.de/
<Pici> chris34: Hi chris.  ubuntulog2 is run by canonical.  Let me see if I can find a record of someone requesting it.
<Pici> er, requesting it to join your channels
<chris34> would be nice to know.
<Pici> chris34: I see a request ubuntulog to join those channels from back in 2010.  It was attached to a request for this logbot to join the channels previously logged by our locobots
<Fuchs> wat
<Fuchs> (I am the former ubuntuusers GC)
<Pici> Fuchs: which part?
<Fuchs> both, the bot joining and someone requesting it in 2010 (!)
<chris34> i have no idea who had done this in 2010 :D
<Pici> Do you want me to request that it not join?
<Fuchs> chris34: kurz query?
<chris34> Fuchs: ok
<chris34> Pici: exactly. We do not need the bot atm. And it's unknown to us who did the request back in 2010
<Pici> chris34: will do.
<Fuchs> ♥
<chris34> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-25
<k1l> someone from staff awake?
<nhandler> Hi
<k1l> nhandler: hi, i just saw that during the last account wipe on freenode our german team account with the founder right of the channels got wiped too. can you set that account to founder again?
<nhandler> k1l: If a member of the IRCC approves I can
<Unit193> Introducing some IRCC highlights on hggdh, Pici, Tm_T, etc.
<k1l> or elky (since she is not /away)
<Unit193> I have to remember all of them? :(
<dax> you forgot Flannel too
<k1l> yeah, but he is marked away :)
<Unit193> I usually only get 3/5.  My ratio is pretty bad.
<dax> hopefully will become easier to remember soon :3
<hggdh> k1l: I se no problem with that. nhandler -- please go ahead
<hggdh> s/I se/I see/
<ubuntu-de-irc> this is the account
<nhandler> ubuntu-de-irc: What channel?
<k1l> #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-de+1, #ubuntu-de-offtopic #ubuntu-de-op #ubuntu-de-overflow #ubuntu-de-bot
<nhandler> k1l, ubuntu-de-irc, hggdh: Ok, I believe ubuntu-de-irc should now be the founder of all of those channels.
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you
<ubuntu-de-irc> alright, thanks hggdh nhandler
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-27
<hggdh> Unit193: I would like to have a brief chat on PM with you about Lubuntu
<Unit193> hggdh: Alright, I'll get it sometime tomorrow though.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-21
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ogra_> we seem to have a troll in #ubuntu-bugs ... and the ops command only has outdated nics in it
<ogra_> *nicks
<ubot5> pavlushka called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ogra_> the "troll" is actually the "allah" bot ...
<ogra_> chatter29> hey guys
<ogra_> <chatter29> allah is doing
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> it went quiet after a few lines though
<ogra_> (but didnt leave)
<Fuchs> ogra_: this one you can gladly report to staff next time
<Fuchs> we'll gladly k-line it off
<ogra_> Fuchs, well, the ops thing is still valid, we need to find new ops for this channel, nobody of the people on the list is around anymore ...
<Fuchs> yes, definitely, just saying for the allah bot thingie
<Fuchs> as *!*@freenode/staff/*  is on the list, we can jump in in case of emergencies
<ogra_> ah, that staff ... k :)
<ogra_> i thought you meant some ubuntu IRC team "staff"
<ogra_> :)
<Fuchs> ah, no, us freenode staff
<Fuchs> that one is a bit of a network wide problem, so we remove it a bit from the network as a whole
<ogra_> will keep that in mind next time :)
<elky> ogra_: we can update the nicks list if we know who to put on there :)
<ogra_> elky, hey, yeah, i pinged bdmurray who runs the ubuntu-bugs team on LP to actually appoint some people
<ogra_> seems he isnt online today though ... probably made a long WE out of presidents day ... i'll try to catch him during the week though
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-22
<hggdh> ogra_: I will look at it... been thinking about revamping the ops on -bugs for a while...
<ogra_> hggdh, awesome, thanks !
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, Bashing-om said: ubot5: Oh Gawd .. that is the least one ... Dr. Phil .. yukkie !
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, Bashing-om said: ubot5: And that ^ is the "rest of the story " ?? :P
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-23
<licutis> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<licutis> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<licutis> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<licutis> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<licutis> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<licutis> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<licutis> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<licutis> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<licutis> ##LLAMAS
<licutis> apw wxl ubot5` ubottu Sasuke-uchiha genii avelldiroll hggdh phunyguy ddstreet dax Zic el krytarik ubot9 Unit193 Spydar007 DalekSec m4v jose acheronuk ubot93 mhall119 lubotu3 lubotu2` lubotu1` mitya57 jamespage Pricey guntbert ubuntulog niko hypera1r Flannel niemeyer Nafallo BlueT_ sakrecoer ninnnu caveat setuid popey mariogrip markthomas nhandler souther DJones Pici pleia2 Guest24655 aisrael slickymaster Lausefuchs tomaw ikonia
